# Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?



## Zanderking91 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich werde in einer Woche 18 Jahre alt und ich habe mich vor einigen tagen für den Lehrgang zum Fischereiaufseher angemeldet, den ich in zwei Monatn absolvieren werde. Hauptsächlich absolviere ich den Lehrgang, da es in unserem Verein bisher noch keine staatlich geprüften Aufseher gibt und ich seit kurzem auch in unserem Vorstand bin und mich natürlich auch etwas weiter bilden will.

Nun habe ich aber gehört, dass es in einigen Bundesländern sogar berufliche Fischereiaufseher gibt. Das interessiert mich natürlich, da meine berufliche Zukunft ja noch vor mir liegt. Ich habe gehört, dass man als staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher auch beruflich etwas mit der Lizenz anfangen kann. Ich würde nun sehr gern erfahren, ob das stimmt und welche Möglichkeiten ich durch diese Lizenz habe.


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Moin!


Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört, das man es als
Beruf machen kan.;+

Aber mit Sicherheit gut verdienen tut man dann nicht.


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

ich glaube, du gibst dich da einer illusion hin. zwar gibt es amtlich bestellte fischereiaufseher, scheint aber eher einer aus der verwaltung zu sein(mit dem entsprechendem ausbildungsgang, verwaltungsangestellte/r?) oder sonst jemand, der fischwirt, forstaufseher oder sowas ist. was meinst du denn, welche qualifikation so ein fischereiaufseher haben sollte, biologe etwa oder so?
dann wäre eine ausbildung als solcher logischer, um dann auch als aufseher zu arbeiten. 
ich weiß es auch nicht, hab länger gegoogelt, probiers mal selber mit 'berufsbild Fischereiaufseher' und dann mit 'berufsbild Maurer'.
als wesentlicher unterschied springt ins auge *ausbildung* beim maurer und *eignung* als aufseher.

ich glaub das ist ein schöner traum


----------



## Fechtus68 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

.....Berufsfischereiaufseher hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Mach Deine Ausbildung und nach der Prüfung Deine ersten Kontrollen. Ich glaube Dein Berufstraum könnte dann schnell zum Albtraum werden...Spaß macht das nicht unbedinget! Und sorry - will Dich auf keinen Fall angreifen oder so - aber mit Deinen 18 Lenzen wird das umso schwerer den 'alten' Hasen Zucht und Ordnung beizubringen!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

ja sowas gibt es glaub ich nur ehrenamtlich also ohne bezahlung


----------



## Fechtus68 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

....so ganz ohne Geld gibts ja nix mehr! Es wird im allgemeinen eine Aufwandsentschädigung gezahlt, die um die 100€ im Jahr beträgt!


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Es gibt in Sachsen Hauptamtliche Fischereiaufseher die im der Fischereibehörde angestellt sind 
das sind aber nur 2-3 Leute die restlichen sind 
bestellte ehrenamtliche mit Aufwandsentschädigung
am besten mal beim Lehrgang oder in der Behörde nachfragen ob Hautamtliche benötigt werden glaube ich aber kaum
wäre wie ein 6 er im Lotto so einfach Beamter zu werden

Jens


----------



## LAC (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Zanderking,
ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass du diesen schein machst, da man dir genau sagt, was du machen darfst und nicht. Du bist dann gegenüber den vielen fischereiaufsehern im verein ein ausgebildeter - mehr nicht. Bei einer überprüfung kannst du dich dannn gegenüber den andere fischereiaufseher ausweisen. 
Nun sind einige vereine da, die stellen auch einen ausweis aus, dass diese person für den verein als fischereiaufseher an der pachtstrecke tätig sein darf - der schein bedeutet kaum etwas. 
Jedes Mitglied im Verein kann eine kontrolle machen, wenn er glaubt hier läuft etwas falsch.
Auch fremde personen, die dort spazieren gehen, können jeden menschen am gewässer ansprechen und sagen, hier machen sie etwas falsch, wenn sie es glauben. Wenn die person nicht reagiert - können sie die polizei anrufen. 

Einige kreisfreie städte sowie kreise haben auch aus den vereinen angler, die für sie als fischereiaufseher für eine aufwandsentschädigung dieses ausüben oder angestellte aus der verwaltung, die es machen. 

Die städte haben ja inzwischen reichlich neue arbeitsfelder geschaffen, da ja alles geregelt ist, nicht alle menschen halten sich an den verordnungen und so haben sie leute eingestellt, damit man diese personen auf frischer tat ertappt - das füllt die leeren kassen. Vom aufpasser, dass die hunde nicht einen haufen legen, oder die falsch parkenden autos aufschreiben bis hin wenn einem papier aus der tasche fällt - sollte es ein geldschein sein, haben beide glück gehabt. 

Ich würde mich nicht darauf konzentrieren - es ist ein falscher weg, wenn man einen beruf erlernen will

Selbst der schein als fischereiberater, wo du im vorfeld alle scheine vom gewässerwart haben musst und dann gewählt werden kannst, von den gesamten angelvereinen des kreises und im prüfungsausschuss sowie im landschaftsbeirat sitzt, wo du deine stimme für die angler abgeben kannst sind tätigkeiten wo du eine aufwandsentschädigung oder sitzungsgeld für bekommst - es ist jedoch keine tätigkeit, wo man von leben kann.


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> wäre wie ein 6 er im Lotto so einfach Beamter zu werden
> 
> Jens




Arbeit bei der Post?


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

haben sich ja doch noch einige eingeklinkt und, so leid es mir tut für dich, meinen eindruck bestätigt: da iss nix!
fischereiaufseher zu werden ist lobenswert, brotlos und mutig.

als beruf ist das nichts, gibts bei hartz mehr (ogott).
such dir eine anständige, will sagen 'zukunftsorientierte' ausbildung und mach die. 
falls du das nicht willst hätte ich noch eine besser entlohnte tätigkeit als als aufseher im kopf: schiffschaukelbremser. ist quatsch, klar?!

lern was richtiges.


----------



## duck_68 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört, das man es als
> ...




....gut verdienen sicherlich nicht, aber dafür kanns dann mal ganz schnell vom entsprechenden Klientel die Backen voll geben|uhoh:|uhoh: 

Also soooo einen Job würde ich mir im Leben nicht suchen.....#d


----------



## donlotis (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Aber mit Sicherheit gut verdienen tut man dann nicht.



Vielleicht gibt es da ja so eine Art "Fangprämie"... :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

ich sag mal so....es ist wichtig, dass es Leute gibt die kontrollieren ob die "regeln" eingehalten werden..man sieht ja ständig irgendwelche henacken die glaube die können machen was sie wollen.  aber andersrum braucht man sich nicht wundern dass so wenig kontrolliert wird wenn es nur stress bedeutet und schlechter lohn


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es da ja so eine Art "Fangprämie"... :q
> 
> 
> Das kennt man ja aus früheren zeiten, kopfgeld wird ausgesetzt und es ist ja auch heute noch bei einigen andes gelagtern verbrechen der fall.
> ...


----------



## TRANSformator (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....gut verdienen sicherlich nicht, aber dafür kanns dann mal ganz schnell vom entsprechenden Klientel die Backen voll geben|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Also soooo einen Job würde ich mir im Leben nicht suchen.....#d



Ich kann deine Besorgnis verstehen, da sie sicherlich nicht unbegründet ist. Allerdings ist das genau die Einstellung, mit der jegliche Gesetzgebung bedeutungslos gemacht wird.
Würden alle so denken und "wegschauen", würden ein Großteil der Menschen Regeln und Gesetze nur noch vom Hörensagen kennen. Die besten Gesetze und Regeln sind nur so gut wie die dazugehörigen Kontrollen samt Strafmaßnahmen.

Sicher ist das einfach gesagt und ich kann jeden Menschen verstehen, der bei sowas etwas mutlos ist. Im Ernstfall immer die Polizei rufen. Leider musste ich auch dort schon feststellen, dass viele Beamte alles andere als selbstbewusst waren und teilweise echt die Hosen voll hatten. Ist sicher nicht deren schuld, verantwortlich sind dafür viele Faktoren.

Wenns also beruflich nichts als Fischereiaufseher wird, so finde ich es dennoch sehr wichtig, diesen Weg weiter zu verfolgen. Äußerst lobenswert, dass ein so junger Mensch bereits mehr Verantwortung und Courage zeigt als viele ältere Mitbürger.

Gruß


----------



## Parasol (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Hallo,



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Zanderking,
> ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass du diesen schein machst, da man dir genau sagt, was du machen darfst und nicht. Du bist dann gegenüber den vielen fischereiaufsehern im verein ein ausgebildeter - mehr nicht.......................................



dem stimme ich voll zu.



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ....................Bei einer überprüfung kannst du dich dannn gegenüber den andere fischereiaufseher ausweisen..............



in Bayern und einigen anderen Ländern *muss* sich ein Fischereiaufseher bei einer Kontrolle als solcher ausweisen. Er bekommt von der unteren Fischereibehörde einen Dienstausweis und ein Abzeichen, das er tragen muss.



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> .........................................Nun sind einige vereine da, die stellen auch einen ausweis aus, dass diese person für den verein als fischereiaufseher an der pachtstrecke tätig sein darf - der schein bedeutet kaum etwas...............



Klar, weil die Pflicht besteht, dass sich der F-Aufseher ausweisen muss. Keinem anderen gegenüber ist ein Angler verpflichtet (außer Polizei, Fischereiberechtigtem oder Pächter), sich auszuweisen.


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Hallo Parasol,

Fischereiaufseher im verein, kommt der natur sowie dem verein zugute.
Fragt man im verein, wer es werden will, sind mehr hände oben als personen im saal sitzen - da alle glauben mit diesem "coca cola" ausweis sind sie etwas besseres bzw. höheres, da sie sich jetzt abheben und macht zeigen können. 

Ja, sie haben zum teil auch ihre macht gezeigt und schön was auf die fresse bekommen oder was verteilt.  Mit einigen hatten wir große probleme und ihnen das stück papier weggenommen, da sie nicht fähig waren und es immer mit einer schlägerei endetet.

Dieser ausweis hat keine wirkung am gewässer, wenn man an personen gerät, denen alles egal ist und zum teil sind es ja diese, sie lachen dich aus und zeigen dir den finger. Dann entsteht schnell eine situation, wenn man sich nicht in der gewalt hat, wo die fäuste fliegen können Dann sollte der aufseher, die staatliche hilfe anfordern und die polizei benachrichtigen.

Bei gericht, zählt dieser schein etwas mehr, weil man ihm vorwirft, dass er trotz aufforderung des aufsehers, weiter seine frevel betrieben hat. 

Deshalb finde ich einen prüfung bzw. diesen lehrgang sehr gut, da man der angehenden fischereiaufseher genau sagt, wie er sich in bestimmten situationen zu verhalten hat und was er darf und nicht darf - denn unter den aufsehern die im verein sind, rollen schon vorher einige die ärmel hoch, bevor sie mit der person am wasser gesprochen haben, weil sie glauben - jetzt habe ich einen dicken fisch gefangen - und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, wenn sie neben einen fisch im wasser wieder wach werden.
Ich möchte gerne mal das polizeiliche führungszeugnis von einigen aufsehern sehen - es schafft klarheit, denn ein fischreiaufseher, sollte man nicht verwechseln mit einem türsteher, der auch für ordnung sorgen soll.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Bei gericht, zählt dieser schein etwas mehr, weil man ihm vorwirft, dass er trotz aufforderung des aufsehers, weiter seine frevel betrieben hat.
> 
> ....



Und was passiert erfahrungsgemäß vor Gericht.... falls es überhaupt zu einer Verhandlung kommt - die allermeisten Verfahren werden wegen dem geringen öffentlichem Interesse erst garnicht eröffnet - sie werden gegen ein geringes Ordnungsgeld gleich eingestellt...  mehrt gibts nicht.....

Und dafür willst Du Deine Birne hinhalten - als "staatlicher Kontrolleur" - nee Danke, da ist mir meine Gesundheit viel zu wichtig!


----------



## HOX (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und dafür willst Du Deine Birne hinhalten - als "staatlicher Kontrolleur" - nee Danke, da ist mir meine Gesundheit viel zu wichtig!



In der heutigen Zeit sehe ich das genauso.
Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



HOX schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit sehe ich das genauso.
> Traurig, aber wahr.



Birne hinhalten? für was denn? Man(n) braucht sich am Wasser vor nix zu fürchten! Der Ton macht die Musik!


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Birne hinhalten? für was denn? Man(n) braucht sich am Wasser vor nix zu fürchten! Der Ton macht die Musik!



Hast Du eine Ahnung|kopfkrat  -  hier gibt es Ecken, da geht nicht mal die Polizei zum kontrollieren hin - da machst Du Deinen Freischwimmer, ohne dass Du überhaupt dem Mund aufgemacht hast|bla: Von wegen..."der Ton macht die Musik" - Dich möchte ich dort kontrollieren sehen - rennen würdest Du


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ahnung|kopfkrat  -  hier gibt es Ecken, da geht nicht mal die Polizei zum kontrollieren hin - da machst Du Deinen Freischwimmer, ohne dass Du überhaupt dem Mund aufgemacht hast|bla: Von wegen..."der Ton macht die Musik" - Dich möchte ich dort kontrollieren sehen - rennen würdest Du



Ich bin Fischereiaufseher! Wenn Man(n) dann wirklich angst hat nimmt er halt nen Kollegen mit. Hab auch keine Hemmungen alleine ne Gruppe aus 5 "Osteuropäern" zu Kontrollieren. Sind sie nicht kooperativ wird die Polizei gerufen und fertig!
Ihr glaubt wohl alle, dass alle höchst Kriminell sind! Das stimmt so nicht, denen geht bei der Kontrolle das "Biserl" , und ned mir!


----------



## duck_68 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Na dann viel Spass, wenn du wieder einen auf "dicker Maxe" machst - aber dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Backen voll gibt....

bin hier jetzt raus....


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, wenn du wieder einen auf "dicker Maxe" machst - aber dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Backen voll gibt....
> 
> bin hier jetzt raus....



Hör mal.... ich mach keinen auf dicker Maxe. Wenn alles passt u. sich jeder an die Regeln hält gibts auch nix zu meckern. Wenn aber ein Verstoss gegen Verordnungen/Gesetzte begangen wird, hat das Konsequenzen.
Egal welcher Nationalität derjenige angehört!


----------



## Locke4865 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Sag mal in was für ner "kriminellen" Ecke der BRD lebst du denn
ich dachte bisher der Osten der Republik wäre für solche Schlagzeilen zuständig
Ich bin auch Staatlicher bei uns in Sachsen ist in den letzten Jahren 1 Fall bekannt geworden 
das ein Staatlicher angegriffen wurde 
sein Fehler war er wollt entgegen der Vorschrift ALLEIN kontrollieren und ist "Baden" gegegangen
und das waren keine Osteuropäer sondern Deutsche
Ich selbst hatte noch keine Situation wo ich auch nur im geringsten Angst um meine Gesundheit hatte
hier kann man mit Jeden reden und mit "Russen" sogar zum Teil besser als mit den ach so guten deutschen Mitbürgern

Jens


----------



## pokerface (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Finde es nur manchmal merkwürdig das Fischereiaufseher 2 mal am Tag die gleichen Personen an der gleichen Stelle kontrollieren und immer alles sehen wollen und alles absuchen obwohl das schon beim ersten mal alles gehschehen ist.
Ich denke daran das sie nur ihre Macht präsentieren wollen.
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Kontrolleuren.
Meist sind sie sogar sehr koorparativ.
Habe auch schon aus meinen Bekanntenkreis gehört das sie einfach an die Rute gegangen sind um diese auf lebende Köderfische oder verbotene Köderfische zu kontrollieren, so etwas finde ich dann schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ martin obelt

ich gebe dir recht - es sind kleine strafen und zum teil läuft auch alles anders - ganz lustig ab,
wie hier.

Ein fischereiaufseher rief mich in den abendstunden an, ich muss sofort kommen, eine truppe von über 10 rockern zelten am fliessgewässer, fangen fische und machen ein lagerfeuer - alles ist verboten. 
Als ich ankam waren es über 20 personen,  die sich ein schönes wochenende machen wollten, der fischreiaufseher hatte inzwischen sich schon eine ohrfeige eingehamstert und die bekanntschaft mit dem fluss gemacht. Er stand wie ein nasser sack abseits der truppe und sagte kein wort mehr.

Auf dem wege dorthin, habe ich die polizei angerufen, bei etwa 1o personen - nun war ich früher am ort als die polizei erschien und es ging ganz lustig zu - ich habe mich zu ihnen gesellt und sie haben mir ein würstchen angeboten, welches ich auch genommen habe - ales lief gut, jedoch unter spannung ab - und sie haben sich über den fischreiaufseher unterhalten, der mit einem streit hatte und ins wasser geworfen wurde. Einer hätte ihn dann rausgezogen. Ich habe mich ganz ruhig verhalten und immer mitgespielt, habe zwar zwischendurch mal immer ein ansatz gemacht, dass das zelten hier verboten ist und mit den fahrzeugen hier in ufernähe auch, dass es teuer werden kann. Sie sahen alles etwas anders, weil es ja nur eine nacht ist - ich sagte das stimmt, aber sollte die polizei kommen -könnte es was kosten. Einer sagte,  die kann ruhig kommen, da brüllt einer, den ich nicht sehen konnte im dunkeln, dahinten kommt sie. Es waren zwei beamte, eine war eine frau - da haben sie mit der polizistin schöne scherze - in worten -gemacht, sie sollte doch schon mal ins zelt gehen usw, dann setzt einer ihr ein beinchen und sie viel auch noch hin. Ein anderer sagte, hoppla, haben sie nicht den ast gesehen, frau polizistin usw. usw. Der polizist rief sofort verstärkung an, dann kamen mehrer einsatzwagen bestückt mit polizisten, die alle ein komisches gefühl hatten - der einsatzleiter sagte, wer hat hier geangelt, da brach ein grossses gelächter bei den jungs aus, wie wer hat hier geangelt und jeder hat jeden gefragt, da sagte einer, ja da hat einer geangelt und im wasser lag auch ein mann, den wir rausgeholt haben, es soll eine fischereiaufseher sein.  Da sagte einer ich habe einen weggelaufen sehen, der  gehört jedoch nicht nicht zu unserer truppe. Der fischereiaufseher, den man ins wasser geworfen hatte, sagte nicht ein wort und konnte auch nicht mehr sagen, wer es war der ihm eine ohrfeige gegeben hatte und ins waser geworfen hat  - es war wirklich unmöglich in der dunkelheit selbst beim lagerfeuer einen genau zu erkennen, wenn du nicht einen menschen davon kennst. 
Jedenfalls wollte der einsatzleiter eine person haben, die nun die verantwortung übernimmt - name und anschrift wurde notiert  und man sagte ihnen, dass sie in den nächsten zwei stunden alles abrechen müssen. Wir fangen sofort damit an, sagte einer, stand auf und pinklete ins feuer - es war herrlich dieses schauspiel - dann sagte einer, aber einige haben etwas getrunken und wir müssen jetzt  mehrmals fahren, dadurch verzögert sich alles, ob wir das in der zeit schaffen   Ok sagte der einsatzleiter, in den nachtstunden wird hier klar schiff gemacht, morgen früh sind wir wieder hier. Na klar und danke sagte der boss.
 Der fsichereiaufseher hatte sich schon verdrückt, dann fuhren auch die polizisten. Jezt war ich nur noch mit der truppe zusammen. Da habe ich gesagt, habt ihr ein bier für mich, darauf muss ich erst mal einen trinken - das war ja der hammer - dieses schauspiel was hier ablief. Ich habe eins bekommen und wir haben noch 3 stunden zusammen am feuer gesessen und sie waren nicht mehr wild - man hatte mich aufgenommen im kreise - uns über gott und die welt unterhalten und unterhalten, warum es hier verboten ist usw. - es lief alles ganz locker ab. Einer sagte, euren fischereiaufseher, den wir einige ohrfeigen gegeben haben und getauft haben, der  soll nicht so die schnauze aufreisssen. Was sollte ich darauf sagen als - er ist bekannt für seine art und weise - ich glaube, er liebt sie. 
Schick ihn doch nochmal vorbei - dann wird der hund nicht mehr bellen.

Nach drei stunden habe ich tschüss gesagt und sie sind ins zelt gekrochen und haben sich schlafen gelegt,.

Was ist daraus geworden - nichts, außer dass ein fischereiauseher den starken mann gespielt hat und sich etwas überschätzt hat. 

Die berichte der fischereiaufseher endeten meistens mit den worten -  ich habe nichts falsches gemacht, ich fühlte mich bedroht, deshalb habe ich so gehandelt.

Leider sind einige nicht reif genug, solch einen posten zu besetzen.


----------



## Locke4865 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Pokerface
Sprechen wir hier in diesen Fall von Staatlichen oder Verbandsaufsehern? ist zweierlei 
wenn die selben Personen kontrollieren ist es zum Teil unverständlich aber nicht ungewöhnlich 
Bei der 2.Kontrolle muß ich den Ausweis haben 
um bei Verstößen zu Fangbegenzung oder Mindestmaß deine Daten zu haben
Ein Fischereiaufseher darf in keinen Fall deine Angeln einholen sondern nur dazu auffordern(Eigentumsfragen)

Jens


----------



## pokerface (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

also waren die gleichen kontrolleure
aber weiß net mehr obs staatliche oder verbandskontrolleure waren.
der vorfall war vor 2-3 jahren.


----------



## duck_68 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ martin obelt
> 
> ich gebe dir recht - es sind kleine strafen und zum teil läuft auch alles anders - ganz lustig ab,
> wie hier.
> ...





Die Aktion ist köstlich - genau das Gleiche kann hier auch pasieren, und es sind meist KEINE Osteuropäer Herr Kontrolleur (Thomasmathias)



Mensch eigentlich wollt' ich ja nix mehr schreiben....


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist köstlich - genau das Gleiche kann hier auch pasieren, und es sind meist KEINE Osteuropäer Herr Kontrolleur (Thomasmathias)
> 
> 
> 
> Mensch eigentlich wollt' ich ja nix mehr schreiben....



Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!? Dann hätte dieser Kollege gleich die Polizei zu Hilfe rufen sollen bzw. müssen! Es wurde Schwarzgefischt und Feuer gemacht, da kommt dann auch die Polizei!
Und da die Fischerei nicht mein einziges Hobby ist, könnte es gern mal einer Probieren mich ins Wasser  zu schmeissen.....


----------



## duck_68 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Jooo, Du gegen den Rest der (bösen) Welt - ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Student (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Zanderking91 schrieb:


> Ich werde in einer Woche 18 Jahre alt und ich habe mich vor einigen tagen für den Lehrgang zum Fischereiaufseher angemeldet



Mach am besten gleich noch ein Selbstverteidigungskurs hinterher, der Job ist je nach Gegend nicht ungefährlich. Daher am besten auch nicht alleine kontrollieren...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Jooo, Du gegen den Rest der (bösen) Welt - ich lach mich schlapp



Ne, nicht gegen den Rest der (bösen)Welt.... DU redest dir hier nur was ein bzw. leidest an Verfolgungswahn.....

Es sind immer nur einzelne die Regeln nicht beachten!
Wenn das deine Einstellung ist wegzusehen, ist es deine Entscheidung...
Ich sehe nun mal nicht weg - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Jedes Mitglied im Verein kann eine kontrolle machen, wenn er glaubt hier läuft etwas falsch.
> Auch fremde personen, die dort spazieren gehen, können jeden menschen am gewässer ansprechen und sagen, hier machen sie etwas falsch, wenn sie es glauben. Wenn die person nicht reagiert - können sie die polizei anrufen.


Das ist der wichtige Punkt, selber schon öfter angewandt:
Der Jedermann-Paragraph gilt auch hier, und wenn was nicht stimmt holt man Hilfe, bis eben zu der Universal-Exekutiv ermächtigten Polizei, denn dazu reicht ein begründeter Verdacht.

Denn faktisch läuft es immer auf 2 Sachen raus: 
a) Kooperation, "klar hab ich ein Schein, hier", "wieso ist das falsch?", oder
b) jemand pöbelt und droht, oder versucht meist sich davon zu machen, alles schon erlebt.  Hier heißt es nicht zu übereifrig sein.

Der offizialisierte Fischereiaufseher ist also gar nicht so sehr nötig wie immer geglaubt wird, jeder Verein hat in der Regel ein solches Interesse (gg. Fischwilderei und schlimmeres) und fordert seine Mitglieder zu genauer Beobachtung und Meldung auf, und das sind eben viele Augen, die mehr sehen als ein paar. 

So Kriminelle, die gleich einen großen Sack rausziehen und darin jemand verschwinden lassen, die gibts hier wohl noch nicht so häufig, will das aber auch nicht beschreien. :g


----------



## Beastmaster1982 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

servus,
i kann dich verstehen, in deinen alter war i a Fischgeil.Aber sagen wir es mal wie es ist lern einen anständigen Beruf wo du später was verdienst.Aufseher kannst du als hobby machen.Außerdem wär mir die Zeit viel zu schade die geht mir vom fischen ab.

auf alle fälle frist der hund keine gummibälle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Fischereiaufseher ist ehrenamtlich


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Hör mal.... ich mach keinen auf dicker Maxe. Wenn alles passt u. sich jeder an die Regeln hält gibts auch nix zu meckern. Wenn aber ein Verstoss gegen Verordnungen/Gesetzte begangen wird, hat das Konsequenzen.
> Egal welcher Nationalität derjenige angehört!


 

also dann bist du an den falschen ecken....

ich kenne selbst und vom kumpel ecken und einige buhnen zum beispiel an der elbe dort sitzen immer leute deutsche polen russen ganz egal das ist immer eine große runde dort-es wird dort alles getan um einen fisch zu bekommen...egal wie groß welche art schonzeit oder sonst was es wird nix beachtet...was man nur sagen kann diese leute dort nehmen die fische mit schmeißen sie nach den fang nicht in die büsche oder sonst wo hin....und dort traut sich niemand mehr hin zum kontrollieren...selbst mein kumpel und ich sind dort mal etwas näher ran gegangen da wurde uns begrifflich gemacht dichter nicht sonst gibts probleme|bigeyes

das ist solch eine situation wo kein aufseher etwas macht und auch nicht kann-denn sein leben zu opfern um eine straftat wegen ein paar fischen zur strafe zu bringen will keiner...

also glaube mir wenn du mal an die richtigen geräts und alleine bist wirst du es danach nicht wieder tun...habe in meinem verein schon ein paar aufseher gesehen bei arbeitsstunden die die tage vorher kontrollieren waren gesund sahen die nicht aus...wird zwar alles angezeigt und so weiter aber sowas muss ich mir sebst nicht antun mich da zusammen haun zu lassen bloß um ein paar fische zu reten die die nicht hätten fangen dürfen...

an TE:

also ich hatte mich anfangs auch beworben auf stellen als fischwirt und sowas oder fischer...da kanns du auch kontrollen dann machen von anglern fischbeständen und die folgen bearbeiten und bekämpfen und so weiter-aber sage dir gleich das geld was es da gibt reicht heut zutage nicht mehr zum leben aus....wollte damals unbedingt draußen arbeiten fische usw....und nun sitze ich in einer bundesbehörde bin sehr oft draußen an allen wasserstraßen deutschland kann diese frei beangeln und bin glücklich darüber einfach super-und bekomme in der ausbildung schon soviel wie ich bei den anderen berufen ausgelernt verdient hätte-mit dem unterschied jetzt ist alles gesund hier die arbeit und die anderen wären knochenarbeit gewesen....


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, wenn du wieder einen auf "dicker Maxe" machst - aber dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Backen voll gibt....
> 
> bin hier jetzt raus....



find ich ne gute idee


----------



## Thomasmathias (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

? was findest ne gute Idee?


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> ? was findest ne gute Idee?


sorry, war nicht klar genug, haste recht.
war das "bin hier jetzt raus..."
ok?


> Martin Obelt:
> _Na dann viel Spass, wenn du wieder einen auf "dicker Maxe" machst - aber dann nicht beschweren, wenn die Backen voll gibt....
> 
> bin hier jetzt raus....
> _


----------



## Thomasmathias (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

ok! |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Mache eine Ausbildung bei der Polizei,(sicher Job gute Kohle )und selbst eine Kontrolle in der Freizeit hat vor Gericht mehr Gewicht als die Aussage von 10 Ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mache eine Ausbildung bei der Polizei,(sicher Job gute Kohle )und selbst eine Kontrolle in der Freizeit hat vor Gericht mehr Gewicht als die Aussage von 10 Ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher.





totaler quatsch-in der ausbildung hast du noch gar nicht die befugnis dazu-und wenn du außer dienst bist schon gar nicht...

und was du in der ausbildung als guten job und gute kohle bezeichnist würde ich mir nochmals genau überlegen...

gute kohle aber was du dafür machen musst vom aufwand her und so weiter ist es nicht mehr als ein normaler arbeiter-und sicher ist nix mehr auch nicht der job bei der polizei


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> und was du in der ausbildung als guten job und gute kohle bezeichnist würde ich mir nochmals genau überlegen...
> 
> gute kohle aber was du dafür machen musst vom aufwand her und so weiter ist es nicht mehr als ein normaler arbeiter-und sicher ist nix mehr auch nicht der job bei der polizei



Ich weiss nicht wo du arbeitest,aber in ein paar Jahren in deinen Job wirst du an diese Worte denken.
Oder glaubst du das er später von einen Polen ersetzt wird,der das gleiche für ein paar Euros weniger macht ?



Zanderlui schrieb:


> "totaler quatsch-in der ausbildung hast du noch gar nicht die befugnis dazu-und wenn du außer dienst bist schon gar nicht..."



Habe ich auch nicht geschrieben,aber wenn er als vom Verein bestellter Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert-dabei jemanden erwischt,das zur Anzeige kommt-wird seine Aussage als Zeuge beim Gericht mehr geglaubt,als wenn ein Mauer das gleiche aussagen wird.

P.S. ich bin kein Polizist,sehe aber wie die im Bekanntenkreis ein lockeres leben haben,im Verhältnis zu anderen Berufen .


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wo du arbeitest,aber in ein paar Jahren in deinen Job wirst du an diese Worte denken.
> Oder glaubst du das er später von einen Polen ersetzt wird,der das gleiche für ein paar Euros weniger macht ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

habe ich oben schon geschrieben arbeite bei einer wasser und schifffahrtsverwaltung des bundes...also schon eine stufe höher als du denke ich oder bist bei der bundespolizei???

und somit kann ich das sagen von wegen gut kohle und so...denn man bekommt auch bei der polizei nichts mehr geschenkt schichtdienst die gefahr im dienst dafür die zulagen und so weiter aufstiegsmöglichkeiten das war mal alles super vor einigen jahren ja aber jetzt wird an jedem ende gespart udn die leute finde ich bekommen halt nicht das geld was ihnen zusteht in diesem job und für das was sie dort tun-wie auch bei dem wunsch vom TE...debke nicht das er glücklich wird wenn er solch einen job hauptberuflich machen wird...


----------



## zesch (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Den Beruf Fischaufseher (hauptberuflich) stelle ich mir schrecklich vor,
da man mit der Zeit den Blick für das Wesentliche verlieren wird,
man wird sozusagen betriebsblind. Nach Jahren würde man alle über einen Kamm scheren und niemals mehr Gnade vor Recht walten lassen !
Sowas sollte nur ein Angler machen der seine Brötchen mit was anderem verdient !

Wie bei Gutachtern auch

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



zesch schrieb:


> Den Beruf Fischaufseher (hauptberuflich) stelle ich mir schrecklich vor,
> da man mit der Zeit den Blick für das Wesentliche verlieren wird,
> man wird sozusagen betriebsblind. Nach Jahren würde man alle über einen Kamm scheren und niemals mehr Gnade vor Recht walten lassen !
> Sowas sollte nur ein Angler machen der seine Brötchen mit was anderem verdient !
> ...


 

denke auch nach einigen personengruppen die kontrolliert werden wird man wohl alles verallgemeinern udn leute in eine schublade zwängen...

man wird auf alles achten...wenn manselbst angler ist erwischt man sich öfter mal mensch das darfst doch gar nicht oder so und verzeiht kleinigkeiten denn auch mal bei anderen-wie jetzt beim eisangelnauf der müritz angel darf höchstens 10entfernt sein von einem das sind denn auch mal 15 und der kontrolleur sagt denn vielleicht ist nicht richtig beim nächsten mal nicht aber wenn es so lässt denn gut beobachten die rute oder so das ist nun mal so keiner ist perfekt abersollte sein leben lang dran arbeiten es zu werden


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> habe ich oben schon geschrieben arbeite bei einer wasser und schifffahrtsverwaltung des bundes...also schon eine stufe höher als du denke ich oder bist bei der bundespolizei???
> 
> und somit kann ich das sagen von wegen gut kohle und so...denn man bekommt auch bei der polizei nichts mehr geschenkt schichtdienst die gefahr im dienst dafür die zulagen und so weiter aufstiegsmöglichkeiten das war mal alles super vor einigen jahren ja aber jetzt wird an jedem ende gespart udn die leute finde ich bekommen halt nicht das geld was ihnen zusteht in diesem job und für das was sie dort tun-wie auch bei dem wunsch vom TE...debke nicht das er glücklich wird wenn er solch einen job hauptberuflich machen wird...



Ach,du armer komme doch mal bei mir in die Firma-6-7 € als Facharbeiter sind normal -24h offen 365 Tage im Jahr


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ach,du armer komme doch mal bei mir in die Firma-6-7 € als Facharbeiter sind normal -24h offen 365 Tage im Jahr


 

siehst du das meine ich doch über sowas lachen wir hier in der behörde(wir sesselpupser) ...deswegen polizei ist ohne frage eine klasse job wollte ich auch machen geht aber nicht wegen mein diabetes-will dir den beruf nicht schlecht reden auf keinen fall hatte ich nie vor aber eine gute bezahlung ist was anderes für das was die polizei dort alles leisten muss...so meine ich das-ich beziehe dasgut nicht daraugf wie jeder das so sieht in seinen augen sondern in relation zur erledigenden arbeit...

deswegen denke ich auch das der TE viel zu großes risiko hat für dasgeld was er bekommen würde das wäre es mir nicht wert...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

selbst wenn das machbar wäre - stell ich mir das nicht gerade als zufieden stellende Tätigkeit vor mir der man gern seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen möchte #c
abgesehen davon das sich sicher die Verdienst-, Aufstiegs- und Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten doch sehr in Grenzen halten dürften ...


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe mal wieder reingeschaut und festgestellt, dass es hier ja richtig rund geht, und man sollte sich immer unter kontrolle haben - sonst ist man nicht tauglich als fischereiaufseher - wenn man diese tätigkeit überhaupt als beruf ansehen kann - wenn ja, sollte man zur berufsberatung gehen - die können vielleicht feststellen, welch stärken und begabung man hat und welcher beruf geeignet ist und was so auf dem markt alles gesucht wird. 

@Thomasmathias
mit deinen worten:

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!? Dann hätte dieser Kollege gleich die Polizei zu Hilfe rufen sollen bzw. müssen! Es wurde Schwarzgefischt und Feuer gemacht, da kommt dann auch die Polizei!
Und da die Fischerei nicht mein einziges Hobby ist, könnte es gern mal einer Probieren mich ins Wasser zu schmeissen..... 

Da kannst du recht haben, dass die polizei kommt, wenn das handy nicht vorher nass wird. Er hat mich angerufen und ich habe die polizei sofort angerufen - die ja vor ort war. 

Und mit deinen Worten, das könnte gern einer mal probieren mich ins wasserzu werfen
da liegts du richtig - sie probieren es nicht, da lachen sie drüber, sie machen es, da sie nur ein hobby haben.

Und bedenke, einigen ist es scheixx egal ob sie für ihre tätigkeiten bestraft werden, und wenn sie es wollen, landest du im wasser, du musst ihnen nur den anschein geben - egal womit , ich bin bereit zu kämpfen, da ich hier das sagen habe, Dann wirst du sehen, ob deine gedanken in erfüllung gehen d.h. nicht ins wasser zu landen. Und solltest du ins wasser landen, schwimme zum anderen ufer, sonst nageln sie dir noch die beine fest und du kannst nicht mehr laufen.

Sollte sich inzwischen die truppe wie luft aufgelöst haben, wenn du an land kommst, dann kannst du eine anzeige machen, gegen unbekannt. Man verfolgt sie nach deinen angaben und du bekommst bescheid, ob deine angaben ausgereicht haben, sie zu finden.
Und solltest du einen namen nennen können, dann hört sich das gericht nicht nur deine worte an, sondern auch von den anderen, auch wenn du es bestreitest. 
Das gericht entscheiden dann, ob es eine starftat war.

Hier geht es ja um die frage "fischereiaufseher als beruf" was ich nicht für gut ansehe, da es für mich kein beruf ist. 
Nun lieben wir ja alle die fische, nicht das hier noch die frage erscheint "angeln als beruf" und man reichlich informationen bekommt, wie man damit über die runden kommt ohne probleme mit dem fischereiaufseher zu bekommen - das ist dann ein fall für die staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Thomasmathias (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@Lydum Art Center

ich weis ja nicht in welchem Land ihr lebt? Kasachstan? im Jungle?
Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht bei den Wilden!
Solche Zustände wie ihr sie beschreibt(wenn die Schauergeschichten denn überhaupt wahr sind) kommen doch nicht von heute auf morgen! Da hat der Verein bzw. die Behörde über Jahrzehnte geschlafen wenn es schon soweit gekommen ist!
Bei uns wird sowas sofort im Keim erstickt.
Und sollte es irgendwie zu Handgreiflichkeiten / Drohungen kommen würde einem die Karte eingezogen werden.
Warscheinlich weht bei uns einfach ein anderer Wind, Gott sei Gedankt!

Zu deinem Freund> warum ruft er zuerst dich an und dann du die Polizei? Eine etwas seltsame Handlung seinerseits!
Ich hab mir mal die mühe gemacht und beim Landesfischereiverband angefragt ob irgendwelche Tätlichkeiten gegenüber einen Fischereiaufsehers bekannt sind. > Fehlanzeige!

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie eine Aggressive Stimmung mir gegenüber verspürt! Egal ob es etwas zu beanstanden gab oder nicht.

Trotzdem, der TE ist meiner Meinung nach mit seinen 18Jahren für eine solche Tätigkeit einige Jahre zu Jung!


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Es mag ja sein, dass in Bayern die Welt noch in Ordnung ist aber schau mal am Rhein in unserer Gegend nach, da geben die Fischereiaufseher reihenweise ihre Ausweise zurück oder trauen sich nur noch mit mannscharfem Hund zur Kontrolle. 

Die einzige Chance noch mal kontrolliert zu werden ist von der Entenpolizei oder von einem Aufseher, der gesehen hat, dass man entweder alleine oder nicht osteuropäischer Abstammung ist. 

Auch als Angler wird man vorsichtig, wenn da mehrere Typen, die auf 'ner Buhne zusammen hocken, reichlich Ruten im Wasser haben und reichlich Wodka trinkend rufen: "Verzieh Dich!"

So viel ist mir das Angeln nicht Wert, da geh ich lieber weiter und bleibe gesund.


----------



## duck_68 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass in Bayern die Welt noch in Ordnung ist aber schau mal am Rhein in unserer Gegend nach, da geben die Fischereiaufseher reihenweise ihre Ausweise zurück oder trauen sich nur noch mit mannscharfem Hund zur Kontrolle.
> 
> Die einzige Chance noch mal kontrolliert zu werden ist von der Entenpolizei oder von einem Aufseher, der gesehen hat, dass man entweder alleine oder nicht osteuropäischer Abstammung ist.
> 
> ...




So ist nun leider mal die Realität.... und selbst im "friedlichen Bayern" ist die Welt nicht mehr in Ordnung.....;+


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Also in allen Jahren Aufseher und Obmann der Aufseher gab es erst 1 Vorfall,da wurde behauptet Ausweiß kriegste du Internet,Marke kannst du kaufen in Polen was du wollen hää hää du auf fresse usw usw.
Wo ich dann erklärte das ich auf Landesebene tätig bin und nun die Kollegen von der Wasspo rufen werde,mein Handy zu Ohr nahm,wahr auf einmal ruhe und die 4 Herren überreichten mir ihre Papiere.


2008:Gab es hier im Bezirk diese Vorfälle.

Blinkern in der Schonzeit = Deutsche Angler

Köfi am Hechtsystem in der Hecht Schonzeit = Deutscher Angler

Lebender Köfi = Deutscher Angler

Stellschnürre mit Haken und Köfi = Deutscher Angler

Offenes Lagerfeuer machen = Osteuropäische Angler

2 Mann Nachtangeln 12 Ruten auf 3 Teiche verteilt = Italy Angler

Reusen legen = ???????

Und es kommt drauf an wie man in Wald reinschreit so ......

lg


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Ich muss auch mal eine Lanze für Personen aus Russland brechen.
Ich Arbeite in einer Brance wo die Herkunft egal ist,jeder wird ausgebeutet.
Letztes Jahr bei der Urlaubsplanung hatten wir uns überschnitten,aber das Argument das die Forellenschonzeit endet,war für die ein wichtiges Argument und sie hat vorher ihren Urlaub geplant (und hatte besseres Wetter).

Solange keiner Alkohol/Drogen nimmt gehen die Kontrollen eigentlich harmlos aus,wehe die Birne ist dicht-da ist die Nationalität nebensächlich.


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@thomasmathias
du schreibst zwar in der mehrzahl, aber dein posting ist für mich gedacht, deshalb antworte ich

Ich habe in vielen ländern gelebt, jedoch nicht in kasachstan. Momentan in eines - nach einer studie - wo die friedlichsten und glücklichsten menschen europas leben.

Wenn hier im board von fischereiaufsehern in deutschland die rede ist, bzw. wo man sie als arbeit betreibt bzw. sie als beruf machen möchte, dann poste ich keine geschichte, die ich in anderen ländern erlebt habe, sondern tatsachen aus deutschland, wo ich länger geangelt habe, wie du an jahren lebst. Es ist NRW -ein bundesland, wo die meisten bürger deutschland wohnen. 
Warum er mich angerufen hat, weil er nicht mehr wusste was er machen sollte. Nicht weil ich eine seelsoregestation bin, sondern weil ich zustänig für dieses gewässer war, und im vorstand der vorstände saß, an einem gewässer wo sich zig angelvereine austobten.

Am welchen gewässer du sitzt, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch sind alle gewässer unterschiedlich.  Mit deiner einstellung, mich wirft keiner ins wasser, entnehme ich, dass du solch ein fingespitzengefühl hast, dass dieses nie auftreten wird, da du mit menschen umgehen kannst oder dass sie dieses nicht können, da du dich wehren kannst, ein breites kreuz und eine harte faust,  In beiden fällen glaubt man es  und dann kann es sein, dass an deinem friedlichem gewässer, der kleine liebe unscheinbare wilddieb, sich zu einem wilden tier entwickelt, was du dir gar nicht vorgestellt hast und du glaubst oder sagst dann, sind wir denn hier in kasachstan, nein in deutschland, wo du einen getroffen hast, der die fähigkeiten besitzt, dass er in deinem kopf, eine weltreise veranstaltet kann und du nicht mehr weis, wo du gelandet bist - mehr nicht. Es ist nicht kasachstan und es ist auch keiner aus dem lande, es ist deutschland, dein friedlicher fluss, wo du keine menschenseele mehr siehst, wenn du die augen öffnest. 
Da sollte eine anzeige gegen fischwilderei und was man dir angetan hat, gemacht werden, das ist deine pflicht - gegen unbekannt.
Du wirst informiert werden, ob nach deinen angaben man die person gefunden hat oder nicht und dann sagt ein beamter zu dir, tut mir leid, aber oft läuft es hier ab wie in kasachstan. 

Diese kann eintreten, ist aber nicht die normalität und diese was ich erwähnt habe, war ein einzelfall innerhalb einer zeitspanne von ca. 1o jahren. Rangelreihen, gab es des öfteren, meistens wenn man ihnen das geschirr einziehen wollte, weil jeder glaubte das ist meins und nur einmal, hatte ein aufseher tief blaue schatten unter den augen wobei auch da keine anzeige gemacht worden ist, weil er es nicht richtig beweisen konnte - so sagte er es - und es sich automatisch geregelt hat - nach kasachstan art.

Hier irgendwo im board, ist schon einiges gepostet worden über aufseher und was mit ihnen passiet ist bzw. was sie machen - sie kommen schon mit  hunden, die nicht angeleint sind, sie sind förmlich auf eine jagdwanderung - da haben die kontrollierten anzeige erstattet. Es sind also auf beiden seiten schwarze schafe, wobei der aufseher mehr finden.

Damit dieses nicht passiert, sollte man schon ein kursus belegen - damit man als aufseher alle regeln kennt, wie er sich zu verhalten hat.

Freue mich aber, dass du noch nie aggressive stimmungen verspürt hast - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dieses etwas mit dem schlechten fischbestand des gewässers zu tun hat, denn was soll da ein fischwilderer, da sitzen nur angler, die am klagen sind.


----------



## Pinn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Ich gebe zu, für jemanden aus meiner Gegend hören sich die ersten Beiträge von Thomasmathias etwas seltsam an. Ich denke hier am Niederrhein käme er mit seinem Tonfall (damit meine ich nicht seinen bayrischen Dialekt) bei den zu kontrollierenden Anglern nicht gut an, falls der seinem Schreibstil entspricht. Kluge Sprüche ziehen hier bei uns nicht unbedingt und unter unseren Anglern gibt es einige Haudegen, die sich nicht so leicht einschüchtern lassen. Die Story mit den vermeintlichen Nachtanglern von LAC passt auch bei uns.

Einerseits höre ich und lese selbst hier im AB oft Beschwerden über angebliche oder tatsächliche Exzesse wegen mangelnder Kontrollen am Wasser. Und auf der anderen Seite beklagt man sich bei uns in Vereins- und Verbandsversammlungen darüber, dass man als Fischereiaufseher allein auf weiter Flur steht, sich keine freiwilligen Mitstreiter finden und man sich noch nicht einmal auf polizeiliche Unterstützung verlassen kann, denn bis die da sind...usw. Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass das Image der Fischereiaufseher bei unseren Anglern nicht das Beste ist: "Die kontrollieren nur die harmlosen Angler..." oder ähnliche abwertende Bemerkungen hört man gelegentlich.

Erfreulich dagegen finde ich, was ich auf der Homepage des Vereins von Thomasmathias gelesen habe. Da scheint man sich nicht auszuweinen und gegenseitig zu bemitleiden, sondern hat im Laufe der Jahre eine Truppe von heute 36 (!) Fischereiausehern aufgebaut. Diese Leute treffen sich regelmäßig alle zwei Monate, werden geschult und mit Infomaterial versorgt und sind sicher auch regelmäßig in ihrer Funktion am Wasser anzutreffen.

http://bfv-sr.de/

Ich denke, sowas ist nicht einfach aufzubauen, aber wenn es einmal funktioniert, ändert sich auch was im Bewußtsein der aktiven Angler innerhalb und außerhalb der Vereine und Organisationen. Man weiss, es gibt ehrenamtliche Leute, die sich für die Einhaltung der Spielregeln am Wasser einsetzen und ausreichend Präsenz zeigen. Und Verstöße gegen die Spielregeln haben idR. spürbare Konsequenzen, weil die Möglichkeit erwischt zu werden viel wahrscheinlicher geworden ist.

Vermutlich wird sich daraus recht schnell eine bessere "Angelkultur" an den Vereinsgewässern entwickeln, die Vereinsmitglieder und Gastangler einschließt!

Das wäre eine Perspektive, die in anderen Gegenden und in meiner Region nicht ausreichend diskutiert wird. Da jammert man lieber ein wenig rum und fährt weiter im alten Trott.#d

Gruß, Werner

PS: Sorry für OT


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> @Lydum Art Center
> 
> ich weis ja nicht in welchem Land ihr lebt? Kasachstan? im Jungle?
> Wir leben in Deutschland und nicht bei den Wilden!
> ...


 

also wenn du meinst das wir in deutschland nicht bei den wilden wohnen mache mal langsam in deinem leben die augen auf....
denn im gegensatz zu dem land in dem LAC lebt-war dort selber schon und bin auch dicht bei ihm zuhause vorbei gefahren-ist deutschland einfach eine irrenanstalt....und wenn du meinst bei euch in bayern ist es anders- schön-BAYERN GEHÖRT JA AUCH NICHT ZU DEUTSCHLAND!!!!
ihr seit dort ein etwas anderes völkchen.....
dort wird man schief angeguckt wenn man kein einheimischer ist und dort ins dorf zieht usw....
ich denke auch wie viele es hier schreiben die russen und polen....klar die machen solche sachen auch oft sogar mit absicht andere weil sie es nicht besser wissen-
hingegen gibt es aber genauso viel deutsche die ******* bauen(bloß wird die gewichtung zwischen einer straftat eines deutschen nicht so stark gelegt wie als wenn es ein osteuropäer tut-denn das sind ja die schlimmen hier...#d)
will niemanden in schutz nehmen-aber schwarze schafe gibt es bei den deutschen und den einwanderern...

und zu der sache was hier wem bekannt ist an vorfällen-muss denn bei solch einer kontrolle immer erst was passieren und zur anzeige kommen das es heißt es ist was passiert????
es reicht doch schon wenn man drohungen bekommt und deswegen die kontrolle unterlässt oder nicht....denn wie überall die wenigsten straftaten werden gemeldet oder angezeigt-wie hier also auseinandersetzungen zwischen kontroleur und kontrollierten....

und zu der sache in thomas verein sind 36kontrolleure-das ist ja eine tolle zahl-wenn man nun noch wüsste wieviele mitglieder dieser verein hat...denn ohne diese angabe hat die 36mann starke truppe keinen wert....


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Pinn
Werner, ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass Thomasmathias in einem verein ist, wo die fischereiaufseher geschult werden, die zahl der aufseher ist beachtlich, jedoch muss man die größe des gewässers kennen. Jedenfalls bewundere ich es,
da es in unserer heutigen zeit wichtig ist.
Was ich nicht gut finde ist, wenn man sich hier gegenseitig zerfleischen will und ich mir anhören muss, wo ich denn lebe in kasachstan oder wo auch immer. Das nehme ich hin und stehe über diesen dingen und wenn ich einen vorfall mal angeschnitten habe, dann war es so, da ich mir selbst nichts vormache. Diese tatsache war ein beispiel und kann morgen in einer ganz anderen form,  irgendwo an einem gewässer passieren, sogar mit todesfolgen, denn wir haben es nicht im griff wie ein vorfall sich entwickeln kann bzw. endet. 
Wenn alles gesetzmäßig ablaufen würde, brauchen wir keine fischereiaufseher mehr. 
Bei uns am gewässer waren mehrere vereine, die alle fischereiaufseher stellen mussten, die vereine hatten aber mit dem besatz und was am gewässer durchgeführt wurde nichts zu tun, dieses machte eine interessengemeinschaft, wo alle vereine mitglied sein mussten.
Die Interessengemeinschaft bestand nur aus einem vorstand, der aus dem vorstand der einzelnen vereinen gebildet wurde. Nun hatten wir zahlenmäßig mehr an fischereiaufseher als der verein von thomasmathias, wobei auch diese nichts zu bedeuten hat.
Nun hatte ich eine funktion  im vorstand eines vereines sowie im vorstand der interessengemeinschaft und alles was mit dem besatz oder am gewässer durchgeführt wurde, kam aus meiner feder. Ich habe auch einen begehungsplan der einzelnen nebenbäche erstellt, wo die gewässerwarte der einzelnen vereine - die ich noch geschult habe - regelmäßig kontrollen durchführten und mir die güteklasse sowie besondere vorkommnisse mitteilen mussten. Es lief also sehr profihaft ab und einige waren mit freude dabei, andere wollten nur fische fangen. 
Da die fischereiaufseher von den vereinen gestellt werden mussten, kann ich nur mitreden wie es in unserem verein ab lief, recht bunt, denn viele wollten als fischereiaufseher eine funktion haben und wir mussten bei einigen, den "schein" einziehen, da sie dafür nicht tauglich waren, obwohl bei uns auch einweisungen und regelmäßige besprechungen durchgeführt wurden. 
Die problematik bei diesen kontrollen lag, dass durch die anzahl der vereine,  ein fischereiaufseher nicht ein angler aus einem anderen verein kannte und da traten innerhalb der vereine spannungen auf, weil sich ein angler über ein fischereiaufseher eines anderen vereins beklagt hat oder umgekehrt.

Hinzu kam, dass ich fangbegrenzungen bei einige fischarten eingeführt habe, waren die papiere in ordnung, wurde nach den fischen gesucht, indem man angler förmlich ausgezogen hat. Und sollte einer mal etwas vergessen haben  - wurde er vom wasser gejagt. Nun hatten einige vereine 1000 mitglieder und wenn ich eine strecke kurzfristig gesperrt habe, wegen besatz, dann wurde dieses zwar weiter getragen über den vorstand zum vereinsmitglied  und in der zeitung veröffentlicht,  aber nicht jedes mitglied hat es mitbekommen und so räumten die fischereiaufseher hauptsächlich in den reihen der anderen angelvereine auf - da lief kaum was falsch, jedoch zählte die abstimmung und dann landete es auf meinen tisch. 
Oft haben sie sich selbst beschäftigt, so entnahm ich es aus den meldezettel, hinzu kam, es war eine konkurrenz unter den vereinen, der eine gönnte förmlich dem anderen nichts und sie konntrollierten immer, d.h. ein angler wurde mehrmals am tage kontroliert, d.h ständig musste er seine papiere vorzeigen und konnte kaum noch angeln im wasser - da er aus dem fluss beim fliegenfischen rausgerufen wurde.

Ich konnte mir eine genaues bild machen, was innerhalb der einzelne vereine passierte, da alle kontrollgänge bei mir auf den tisch landeten und oft habe ich nur mit dem kopf geschüttelt. Es liegt zwar 25 jahre zurück und jeder verein hat andere probleme, da alles anders gelagert ist.

Bei schweren fällen, waren die meisten fischereiaufseher jedoch überfordert, dann riefen sie mich an und ich habe dann alles in die wege geleitet. 
Diese kontrollgänge laufen ja zu 99% reibungslos ab, wenn man sich vernüftig als fischereiazufseher verhält. 
Anders kann es aussehen, wenn ein  fliessgewässer nachts mit netzen abgesperrt wird - an mehreren stellen. Hier sind richtige wilderer am werk und ich habe mit einer kleinen guten truppe, ohne polizei, die jedoch informiert war 
und in den startlöchern stand - alle netze entfernt und einkassiert, mehrere stunden waren wir am arbeiten - wir haben keinen menschen gesehen - aber es hätte ja auch anders kommen können. 

Werner, auch du siehst es richtig und ich schätze deine postings, denn wie im verein von thomasmathias es abläuft mit schulungen usw, oder bei uns war,  so läuft es ja nicht überall ab - da muss eine gemeinschaft vorher da sein, die oft erzielt wird, wenn das gewässer bzw, der fischbestand gut ist, denn dann ist ein angler zufrieden wodurch seine vetreinstätigkeit dadurch aktiviert werden kann. Viele pukte spielen da eine rolle hinzu kommt sie bekämpfen sich inzwischen gegenseitig in den eigenen reihen, dieses war damals noch nicht so ausgeprägt, da hat ein verein schwer mit zu kämpfen. Sie sollten lieber die zeit und kraft für die gegner der angler einsetzen und nicht sich gegenseitig noch zerfleischen - dann würden sie eine gute tat machen.

Nun genug was alles passieren kann, denn mit einem chemieunfall ist der ganze fischbestand vernichttet - auch dieses ist in kleinen fällen bei uns passiert

Werner, wir sind ja vom thema abgerutsch, denn hier geht es ja nicht, was alle passieren kann, sondern ganz einfach nur ob der "fischereiaufseher als beruf" gut ist. 
Für mich ist dieses kein beruf und meine antwort lautet NEIN  Wobei ich die tätigkeit als fischereiaufseher im verein als sehr wichtig ansehe, d.h. jede tätigkeit im verein, denn von nichts kommt nichts. 

Wünsche dir noch einen schönen tag und viele grüße
otto


----------



## Thomasmathias (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also wenn du meinst das wir in deutschland nicht bei den wilden wohnen mache mal langsam in deinem leben die augen auf....
> denn im gegensatz zu dem land in dem LAC lebt-war dort selber schon und bin auch dicht bei ihm zuhause vorbei gefahren-ist deutschland einfach eine irrenanstalt....und wenn du meinst bei euch in bayern ist es anders- schön-BAYERN GEHÖRT JA AUCH NICHT ZU DEUTSCHLAND!!!!
> ihr seit dort ein etwas anderes völkchen.....
> dort wird man schief angeguckt wenn man kein einheimischer ist und dort ins dorf zieht usw....
> ...



Gut, wenn wir ein anderes Völkchen sind dann ist es ja gut..... ;+
Ich finde, dass deine Weltanschauung etwas gestört ist und nicht meine. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Deutschen und Osteuropäern mache und es auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schaafe gibt.
Ich bin auch kein Kontrolleur der im "Tackle" und im Gebüsch nach Fischen und verbotenen Fangmitteln sucht.
Mein Ton bei Kontrollen ist freundlich aber bestimmt. Im Regelfall dauert auch eine Kontrolle keine 2min! Ich verlange den Fischereischein, die Gewässerkarte und das Fangbuch. Danach pack ichs auch sofort wieder und "spiel" mich nicht weiter auf - warum auch!?
Mit der Zeit bekommt man auch ein Gespür für die Kontrollen und ich merke innerhalb eines kurzen Augenblicks ob alles "ok" ist.
Unser Verein hat etwas über 1500 Mitglieder. Bei uns sind auch einige Polizisten unter den Aufsehern, die das Ehrenamt eigentlich gar nicht nötig hätten da sie von Berufswegen aus sowieso Kontrollberechtigt wären! Da bei uns Kontrollen die Normalität sind kommt es gar nicht zu solchen Übergriffen oder Drohungen wie vielleicht andererorts der Fall sind.
Aufgrund irgendwelcher Drohungen würde ich auch nicht die Kontrolle unterlassen. 

Vielleicht beachtet ihr bezüglich der Drohung unten angebrachten Punkt 11.
Die Folgen eines Vergehens sind auch bei uns kein Geheimnis und werden ohne Ausnahme verfolgt!

Unabhängig von diesem Bußgeldkatalog gelten die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen. Neben der Androhung nach diesem Katalog hat der Verursacher bei Verstößen mit zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen der Geschädigten zu rechnen!

1. Verstöße und vereinsschädigendes Verhalten in Naturschutzgebieten

a) wer innerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes zum Angeln mit einem Kfz fährt, wird mit einer Geldbuße von 10,- bis 50,- Euro belegt. 
b) Feuermachen, Grillen und Campieren während des Angelns in einem Naturschutzgebiet wird mit 25,- bis 100,- Euro geahndet. 

II. Angelplatz:

Der Angelplatz ist vor und nach dem Angeln von angelspezifischem Unrat zu reinigen und sauber zu halten. Verstöße dagegen werden mit 25,- Euro geahndet.

III. Verstöße beim Fahren zu den Fisch gewässern des Vereins:

a) wer Flurschäden beim Fahren ans Gewässer verursacht, wird mit 10,- bis 25.- Euro belegt. 
          b) wer am Gewässer ausgewiesene Parkplätze nicht benutzt, sondern in der Nähe des Parkplatzes direkt bis ans Gewässer                  fährt, wird mit 10,- Euro belegt.

IV. Fischen an gesperrten oder verbotenen Plätzen:

a) Fischen von Spundwänden aus 
          b) Fischen in vom Verein festgesetzten Schonstrecken 
c) Fischen im Hafen 
d) Fischen in Vereinsgewässern während Hege-und Königsfischen. Abfischen oder während Vereinsversammlungen und Veranstaltungen 

Wer gegen diese Bestimmungen verstößt, wird mit 25,- Euro belegt.

          e) Fischen in Schongewässern wie Fischzucht, Hagel etc.

          f) Fischen im Naturschutzgebiet zur nicht erlaubten Zeit
g) Fischen in gesperrten Gewässern (Baggerweiher, Raub- fischen vor dem 1. Mai etc.) 

Wer gegen die Bestimmungen e), f) und g) verstößt, wird mit einem Kartenentzug für sämtliche Vereinsgewässer einschließlich Tages- und Austauschkarten von 1 Jahr belegt. Bei Vergehen, die bereits mit einem Kartenentzug geahndet wurden, erfolgt im Wiederholungsfalle eine Ahndung durch das Ehrengericht.

V. Fischen ohne mitgeführten Fischerei - und Fischereierlaubnisschein:

Wird dies bei einer Kontrolle festgestellt und kann sich der Angler beim Fischereiaufseher nicht glaubhaft legitimieren, muß er zu angeln aufhören.

VI. Waidgerechtes Angeln und Versorgen der Fische:

1. Beim Angeln ist unbedingt mitzuführen
a) Gerät zum vorschriftsmäßigen Betäuben der gefangenen Fische <Fischtöter, schweres Messer etc.) 
b) Messer 
c) Ein Maßband (Meterstab oder dergleichen) 
d) Hakenlöser oder geeignete Zange 

2. Verstöße gegen das waidgerechte Angeln, wie z. B. Fischen ohne Stahlvorfach oder vergleichbare Materialien, weites Hinauswerfen der zurückzuversetzenden Fische, das Wälzen der Fische im Sand, nicht vorschriftsmäßiges Töten der Fische. werden mit einer Geldbuße von 10,- bis 100,- Euro belegt. Zugleich muß das Fischen beendet werden.

VII. Fangbuch:

Ohne Fangbuch darf nicht gefischt werden.

Die vorgeschriebenen Einträge müssen nach dem Fang unverzüglich mit einem urkundensicheren Schreibgerät (Kugelschreiber, kein Bleistift!) vorgenommen werden.

Verstöße dagegen werden mit 25,- Euro geahndet.

VIII. Verstöße gegen Fangbegrenzung, Schonzeiten und Schonmaße:

1. Bei Uberschreitung der zulässigen Fangzahl um 1 Fisch erfolgt Kartenentzug für 6 Monate.

2. Bei Überschreitung von mehr als einem Fisch Ahndung durch das Ehrengericht.

3. Wer sich untermaßige lebensfähige Fische oder Fische während der Schonzeit aneignet, wird mit Kartenentzug von 1 Jahr belegt.
IX. Vereinsschädigendes Verhaften bei auswärtigen Vereinen:  
Zuwiderhandlungen von Vereinsmitgliedern bei auswärtigen Vereinen werden entsprechend dem Bußgeldgatalog oder 

durch das Ehrengericht des Bezirksfischereiverein Straubing geahndet. 
X. Jugendliche:

Verstoßen Jugendliche des Bezirksfischereiverein Straubing gegen Bestimmungen dieses Bußgeldkatalogs, kann in begründeten Fällen die Mindestahndung dieses Katalogs unterschritten werden. 
XI. Fischereiaufseher:

Fischereiaufseher sind nicht berechtigt, Bußgelder zu kassieren! 


Verweigerung der Kontrolle, Beleidigung des Kontrolleurs und üble Nachrede werden durch das Ehrengericht geahndet. 


Nach Artikel 87 Abs. 2 Punkt 3 des Fischereigesetzes ist der Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische - auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden - sowie die Fischbehälter zu besichtigen.


Wer gegen andere, nicht in diesem Bußgeldkatalog aufgeführten fischereilichen und vereinsinternen Vorschriften verstößt, kann mit Bußgeld belegt oder an das Ehrengericht verwiesen werden. Das Bußgeld wird von der Vorstandschaft nach mündlicher oder schriftlicher Anhörung des Betroffenen durch den Rechtsbeistand festgesetzt. Bei Einspruch des Betroffenen erfolgt Weiterleitung an das Ehrengericht. Die Einspruchsfrist beträgt zwei Wochen nach Zustellung des Bußgeldbescheides. Der Bußgeldbescheid ist dem Betroffenen gegen Rückschein zuzustellen. Bei Auferlegung eines Bußgeldes trägt der Betroffene die Kosten des Verfahrens.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Das liest sich ja wie das Strafgesetzbuch|rolleyes 
Wir sind auch ein Verein mit 1300 Mitgliedern und kommen ohne solche drastischen Maßnahmen aus - zu Übergriffen auf Kontrolleure kommt es aber leider immer häufiger an den sogenannten "vereisfreien Gewässern" ....


----------



## Pinn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Wenn alles gesetzmäßig ablaufen würde, brauchen wir keine fischereiaufseher mehr.
> ...
> Werner, wir sind ja vom thema abgerutsch, denn hier geht es ja nicht, was alle passieren kann, sondern ganz einfach nur ob der "fischereiaufseher als beruf" gut ist.
> Für mich ist dieses kein beruf und meine antwort lautet NEIN Wobei ich die tätigkeit als fischereiaufseher im verein als sehr wichtig ansehe, d.h. jede tätigkeit im verein, denn von nichts kommt nichts.
> ...


 
Hi Otto,

bevor wir zum Thema zurückkommen, nochmal was OT:
Ich angel sicher fast genau so lange wie Du und habe schon einige Vereine durch, in die ich eingetreten und aus denen ich wieder ausgetreten bin. Und als Angler habe ich die Entwicklung vom Ansitzangler über den Stipper bis zum Spinner und Fliegenfischer durch, wobei ich in keiner Disziplin auch nur annähernd perfekt geworden bin. Mir machen alle Methoden Spass und den möchte ich mir nie und nirgendwo vermiesen lassen! Dafür ist das Leben zu kurz!

Das hat nix mit meinen moralisch-ethischen Einstellungen zu C&R, Kochtopfangeln oder sonstigen Ansichten zu tun, sondern einfach nur damit, dass man sich als Ausgleich für den normalen Alltagsstress oder die normale Alltagslangeweile auch mal ein paar Stunden intensiven Lebens nach eigenem Gusto gönnen sollte, sozusagen als Ausgleich. 

Angeln ist für mich Ausgleich.

Andere Angler sehen das anders, vielleicht weil sie sich nicht von ihrem Alltag lösen können. Die wollen ihre Ruhe, oder reagieren empfindlich auf Störungen aller Art. Wieder andere wollen nur Fisch, und nehmen es dabei mit den Spielregeln nicht so genau. Und manchen geht es in erster Linie um Trophäen oder Fanggewicht.

Ich stehe irgendwo dazwischen, weil ich alles selber schonmal mitgemacht habe und ich zweifellos ein Pharisäer wäre, wenn ich irgendeine dieser Einstellungen kritisieren würde.

Was ich aber ganz entschieden kritisiere, ist diese defätistische Einstellung mancher Angler zur sozialen Situation an ihren Angelgewässern. Da wird geschimpft, gemeckert, sich beklagt oder der Kopf in den Sand gesteckt. Man findet sich also unter Protest mit der Situation ab ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, ob man sie verändern kann.

Diese Einstellung finde ich schade und letztendlich sogar für die Existenz der Hobbyangelei gefährlich.

Die in der Homepage des bayrischen Vereins aufgezeigten Initiativen gehen genau in die andere Richtung und deshalb finde ich sie gut!

@alle: Zwischen den Beiträgen von Hiasl und den Inhalten der Homepage seines Heimatvereins kann ich ganz gut differenzieren. 

Um mal wieder alibihalber und nebenbei auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen, es gibt Regierungsangestellte, die von Beruf her Fischereiaufsicht betreiben. Die habe ich sogar persönlich kennengelernt, allerdings nicht in Deutschland oder Europa, sondern auf Vancouver Island in BC, Kanada. Die Leute nennt man Ranger. Und mit denen sollt man sich gut halten, weil die mit polizeilichen Rechten ausgestattet sind, von denen ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher bei uns nur träumen können. Allerdings beschränkt sich ihr Aufgabengebiet bei weitem nicht nur auf die Fischereiaufsicht, sondern ist viel weiter gesteckt! Ihre Aufgaben kann man vielleicht mit Schutz, Hege und Pflege der Fauna und Flora in den Gebieten definieren, wo sie eingesetzt sind und außerdem betreiben sie noch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ martin obelt
da gebe ich dir recht, es ist fast ein strafgesetzbuch und ein angler muss mehr lernen als bei der angelscheinprüfung um keinen fehler zu machen.
Man könnte es noch erweitern, indem man platzkarten verteilt an angler, dann sieht man sein arbeitsfeld und kennt den angler, das kommt dem verein sowie dem gewässer zugute und dem angler auch, da er durch die platzkarten mal das gesamte gewässer kennen lernt und somit sich ein bild machen kann, wie sein gewässer ist.

Über diesen punkt ..... 

II. Angelplatz:

Der Angelplatz ist vor und nach dem Angeln von angelspezifischem Unrat zu reinigen und sauber zu halten. Verstöße dagegen werden mit 25,- Euro geahndet.

......habe ich mir gedanken gemacht, denn da kommen ja keine wilddiebe in frage, denn die hinterlassen keine spuren, bei schweinen jedoch, die sich im dreck suhlen, kann man spuren sehen, sie machen es um sich zu reinigen. Nun sind einige angler unter uns, die die gleichen eigenschaften haben, wie die schweine - sie halten sich auch sauber indem sie ihre taschen reinigen und alles abstreifen was lästig ist und sitzen oder liegen im dreck. Bei schweinen ist das angeboren und man kann sie nicht mehr erziehen - es sind halt Säue.

Nun könnte man diese verordnungen noch erweitern im sinne der natur, indem man auch welche für unterwasser macht |supergri
- dann kann man sich nicht mehr frei bewegen - wie es schon in einigen länder gemacht wird, ja sogar 
u.a. auch in deutschland, fanggebiete deshalb gesperrt wurden - das ist ein ganz wunder punkt wo sich nur wenige angler gedanken drüber machen. Aber einige herren, die am runden tisch sitzen, gewaltige. 

@ Pinn
Werner, genau so wie du die angelei betrachtest, sehe ich sie auch.
Und ich freue mich, dass du hier dich öffnest und deine einstellung zur angelei nennst, ich reiche dir die hand - ich bin nicht anders 
Ich habe auch alles gemacht und kann mich gar nicht einreihen, das will ich auch nicht, denn wenn ich es machen würde, bewege ich mich eingleisig und habe kein überblick mehr und das kann bis zur besessenheit führen. Ich habe mich gewaltig für die natur und auch für die angelei eingesetzt, schätze die natur, spanne aus wenn ich am gewässer bin und fange auch einen fisch.
Ein berufsangler bin ich nicht - und fischereiaufseher - ich muss lachen - wollte ich schon nicht als kleinkind werden.
Die ranger, die du angeschnitten hast, ja das ist die polizei in der natur - würde ich immer empfehlen. Nun sind sie von land zu land unterschiedlich - in alaska toll. In der afrikanischen ländern sterben sie aus, da man immer mal welche findet, die im busch liegen und von der "berufskranheit" getroffen wurden. Die kämpfen nicht gegen einen wilddieb - da stecken banden und firmen hinter. Da geht es nicht so friedlich ab, wie bei uns an den gewässern - 
Jedoch ranger - würde ich empfehlen.
Gruss Otto

Ich erweitere mal, wo man beruflich nah mit dem hobby verbunden ist, was man liebt

Fische = fischereiaufseher
Autos = parkplatzwärter
Filme = platzanweiser

alles ist machbar - für die ganz schlauen, sind selbst kombinationen möglich, wenn sie zwei punkte lieben - was will man mehr.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Wie kann man nur über ein solch wichtiges Thema wie die Fischereiaufsicht nur so emotional diskutieren?
:g
Cool bleiben, Jungs.
Einige Anmerkungen dazu. Ich bin von Berufswegen unter anderem mit der Betreuung "schwieriger" Jugendlicher beschäftigt. Da erlebt man so einiges....

Manche "Drohungen" wie z.B. 
"Alter, wir haben uns dein Kennzeichen gemerkt",
oder auch "wir wissen, wo du wohnst" usw. ringen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mal mehr ein müdes Lächeln ab. Mit so etwas kann man durchaus lernen, richtig umzugehen. Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, den "großen Maxe" zu spielen. 
Nur eines: Zurückweichen gilt hier nicht, denn davon wird es nicht besser. Zur Not kann man am Wasser einen Kollegen hinzuziehen, die Polizei verständigen oder auch einfach mit Hund losziehen. 

Zu den hier erzählten Handgreiflicheiten: Ich drücke mich mal salopp aus: dieses "auf die Fresse hauen" ist ein Akt *schwerer* Körperverletzung und damit beileibe kein Kavaliersdelikt. Egal in welchem Bundesland, ein derartiges Vergehen wird niemals wegen "Belanglosigkeit" unter den Tisch fallen. Jemand, der sich 2 oder 3 mal einer durch schwere Körperverletzung strafbar gemacht hat, wandert ganz schnell ein. 

Hier wurde viel geschrieben über Buhnen, wo sich seit langem kein Aufseher mehr hintraut usw. Das kann nicht sein. Und wenn ich alle Aufseher des Vereins zusammentrommle und mit 10 Mann auftauche. Aber da wird hingegangen. Weil nur so der Willkür Einhalt geboten werden kann.

Dennoch meine ich, dass die meisten Fälle auch ohne solch drastische Maßnahmen bereinigt werden können. Aber sicher nur, wenn man in Sachen Menschenführung schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte und keine Probleme mit dem eigenen fehlenden oder auch übersteigerten Selbstbewusstsein hat.


----------



## Thomasmathias (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur über ein solch wichtiges Thema wie die Fischereiaufsicht nur so emotional diskutieren?
> :g
> Cool bleiben, Jungs.
> Einige Anmerkungen dazu. Ich bin von Berufswegen unter anderem mit der Betreuung "schwieriger" Jugendlicher beschäftigt. Da erlebt man so einiges....
> ...


 


|good:  !   Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

@ Lydum Art Center > das mit Punkt 2 ist bei uns ein sehr ernstzunehmendes Thema da wir ein sehr grosses Altwasser befischen, das komplett als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen wurde und Angler nur noch murrend geduldet werden.
Den Vogelschützern giesst man da nur noch Öl ins Feuer, wenn sie eine Verunreinigung entdecken die Eindeutig einem Angler zuzuordnen ist, egal ob Schwarzfischer oder nicht.


----------



## borussenflut (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Also wer hier behauptet, Fischereiaufseher wäre
ungefährlich, der kann wohl nur aus Bayern o.ä. kommen.

Wer Mut hat, kann ja mal nachts in Neuss am Rhein
Bereich Ölgangsinsel bis zur Spitze Hafeneinfahrt kontrollieren.

In den letzten 5 Jahren habe ich dort keine Kontrolle nachts erlebt
und ich bin dort fast jede Nacht.

Dort kann man das ganze Repertoire erleben , Reusen, Aalschnüre,
Schwarzangler die auf Flaschen beim illegalen Lagerfeuer schießen etc.

Und wer jetzt behauptet, das hätte nichts mit Osteuopa zu tun,
dem sei gesagt das es das vor 1990 nicht gegeben hat.

Persönlich wird man dort nicht angemacht es sei denn man ist vorwitziger Vogelkundler, aber Kontrolleur
möchte ich dort nicht sein.


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Lydum Art Center > das mit Punkt 2 ist bei uns ein sehr ernstzunehmendes Thema da wir ein sehr grosses Altwasser befischen, das komplett als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen wurde und Angler nur noch murrend geduldet werden.
Den Vogelschützern giesst man da nur noch Öl ins Feuer, wenn sie eine Verunreinigung entdecken die Eindeutig einem Angler zuzuordnen ist, egal ob Schwarzfischer oder nicht. 

@ Thomasmathias

dieses, sollte jeder angler als sehr wichtig ansehen und sein müll mit nach hause nehmen, sonst sollte man ihm den schein entziehen, weil er kein angler ist.
Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen, dass ihr dieses gewässer reichlich unter kontrolle nehmt - muss man ja - sonst wars das, für immer mit der angelei. 
Problem ist, ihr könnt nur verlieren auf lange sicht gesehen, denn wenn ihr was findet, haben vielleicht die anderen schon eine fotodokumentation und filmaufnahmen darüber. Einigen anglern ist das alles egal - man kann euch das gesamte gewässer wegnehmen, dann sagt er tschüss - hier läuft nichts mehr und geht woanders hin und treibt sein unwesen.


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Vielleicht mal back to topic.

Ich kann Dir eigentlich nur zu einem raten, lerne und versuche den höchstmöglichen Schulabschluss zu erlangen!

In Deinem Alter musst Du damit rechnen bis zur Rente 4 - 10 x den Beruf zu wechseln und das klappt nur mit einer guten Ausbildung. Ansonsten kannst Du jetzt schon absehen, dass Du dann, wahrscheinlich als Hartz 4+x-Empfänger, die Tätigkeit als Fischereiaufseher Vollzeit, allerdings ohne Bezahlung, ausüben darfst.|bigeyes


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Genau richtig hat ulli vollkommen recht.
Und wenn unbedingt was mit Aufsicht und co.
Die Polizei,Bundespolizei Spezialleinheiten...... sucht unbedingt leute weil keiner mehr hin will,von Jahr zu Jahr werden es weniger die sich bewerben.
Kam nen großer beitrag im Tv Deutschland im Sumpf der Gewalt,und kaum Polizei oder so ähnlich.
Da kannste dich dann auch rum ärgern mit Problemen anderer Menschen usw.und kriegst noch einigermassen Geld dafür.
lg


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zu den hier erzählten Handgreiflicheiten: Ich drücke mich mal salopp aus: dieses "auf die Fresse hauen" ist ein Akt *schwerer* Körperverletzung und damit beileibe kein Kavaliersdelikt. Egal in welchem Bundesland, ein derartiges Vergehen wird niemals wegen "Belanglosigkeit" unter den Tisch fallen. Jemand, der sich 2 oder 3 mal einer durch schwere Körperverletzung strafbar gemacht hat, wandert ganz schnell ein.
> .



Na,das hätte den Obdachlosen das leben gerettet.
Aber mal kurz die Vorgeschichte :
Kumpel erwischt Schwarzangler-die werden Handgreiflich,bekommen was auf die Fresse (da gut ausgebildeter BGSler),also werden deren Fischereiaufseherkollegen ausgespäht,und da haben sie mir nach einer 80-Stundenwoche(und leiche Grippe) mal ebend 2 Zähne gezogen,das Verfahren wurde eingestellt (da sie schon genug Verfahren am Hals hatten).
Schwarzangeln haben die nicht wieder gemacht aber :
Angelläden aufgebrochen,Teiche abgelassen und jeden nach 23 Uhr in der örtl. Fußgängerzone Niedergeschlagen.
Nach 6 Jahren mit Schwerer Körperverletzung und einen tödl. Messerangriff durften die das erste mal sitzen,aber zu Ostern hatten die "frei bekommen" und gleich einen ein Bein und einen anderen einen Finger gebrochen.

Also, bitte nicht immer behaupten das Schwarzangeler leicht zu bändigen sind.


----------



## Pinn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...Jedoch ranger - würde ich empfehlen.
> Gruss Otto


 
Hallo Otto,

es könnte sein, dass wir uns missverstanden haben. In einigen der ersten Beiträge wurde sinngemäß geschrieben, es gäbe keinen Beruf "Fischereiaufseher".

Bei uns ist das sicher richtig.

Ich habe die Ranger eigentlich nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt, da einige von ihnen an den Gewässern in Nordamerika beruflich Fischereiausicht betreiben. Ihr Tätigkeitsfeld beschränkt sich allerdings nicht nur auf die Fischereiaufsicht, sondern ist viel größer. 

Übrigens gibt es in einigen deutschen Nationalparks mittlerweile auch staatlich angestellte Wildhüter, die sich gottseidank noch nicht Ranger nennen. Mit der Angelei scheinen die weniger am Hut zu haben und so lebensgefährlich wie der Rangerjob in afrikanischen Nationalparks ist ihr Beruf hier bei uns sicher auch nicht.

Und an unseren Wassersstraßen gibt es außerdem noch die Entenpolizei, die dazu berechtigt ist, Fischereiaufsicht auszuüben. Die normale Schutzpolizei hat genau die gleichen Berechtigungen, ist aber in der Regel nicht so nah am Wasser.

Das reicht mir eigentlich an exekutiver Staatsgewalt beim Angeln, mehr will ich nicht haben! Und Polizisten haben sicher meistens Wichtigeres zu tun, als ausgeflippte Angler zu bändigen oder Knöllchen wegen Umweltverschmutzung auszustellen.

In unseren dichtbesiedelten und starkbeangelten Gegenden am Niederrhein zwischen Köln und Emmerich halte ich Ranger für überflüssig! Und davon ab auch nicht für finanzierbar!

Meine Idealvorstellung wäre vielmehr, das auf die Weise in den Griff zu bekommen, wie der Verein von Hiasl das beschreibt.



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Ich erweitere mal, wo man beruflich nah mit dem hobby verbunden ist, was man liebt
> 
> Fische = fischereiaufseher
> Autos = parkplatzwärter
> ...


 
 Das ist fies von Dir! Zur Ehrenrettung der Fischereiaufseher: Die brauchen wir, wenn wir uns eine gewisse Angelkultur erhalten wollen. Und noch wichtiger sind Fischereiaufseher da, wo die Angelkultur bereits den Bach runter gegangen ist und langsam wieder hochgepflegt werden soll. Das müssen wir nämlich als Angler selber in den Griff bekommen, soweit es die Hobbyangelei betrifft. Wenn wir das nicht schaffen, werden Nichtangler unsere Probleme lösen. Und die scheren sich gewöhnlich nicht um Anglerinteressen, sondern verbieten das Angeln generell und können anschließend sogar sagen, das war von den Anglern so gewollt...

Deshalb halte ich Angler als ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher für notwendig. Und ich unterstütze sie, wann und wo ich kann. Das hat nix damit zu tun, ob ich selber nach so einer ehrenamtlichen Funktion strebe oder nicht! Ehrlich gesagt, für mich selber wäre das nix, weil meine Angelzeit eh knapp bemessen ist. Deshalb bin ich den Jungs dankbar, und ihre kleinen menschlichen Fehler sehe ich nicht so verkniffen

Parkplatzwächter und Platzanweiser passen übrigens nicht in die gleiche Kategorie wie Fischereiaufseher.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Wenn der TS Lust darauf hat Menschen zu kontrollieren,so soll er doch zur Polizei gehen,
oder bei entsprechend schlechterer schulischer Qualifikation doch Straßenbahnkontro werden.Mir ist die Motivation eines Achtzehnjährigen,als Beruf Angler,oder auch Schwarzangler,zu kontrolieren,etwas unverständlich bis unheimlich!

Taxidermist


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Pinn

Werner, ich habe dein posting schon richtig verstanden und ich kenne sowohl die funktion eines fischereiaufsehers und eines rangers - der name gefällt mir auch nicht - bzw. wildhüters oder wie man sie nennt in den einzelnen ländern.

Zu einige dieser fest angestellten "aufsichtspersonen" habe ich einen kontakt z.b. nach kanada, kenia und einen besonders guten, zu denen bei uns hier. Es sind personen die beim staat, bzw. in den national parks, von der parkleitung eingestellt werden, die jedoch dem staat unterliegt.

Wenn ich all diese "aufsichtspersonen" durchleuchte, dann habe ich es mit fachleuten zu tun, sie machen feldarbeit vom biologen bis hin zum tierarzt. Natürlich haben sie helfer, in kenia werden sie bezahlt. Hier sind es studenten der biologie oder biologen, die gerne helfen wollen. In deutschland sind förster zuständig und nicht die jäger. Fast alle haben studiert und beobachten die natur, betreiben dabei zum teil wissenschaft und werden jeden, der sich nicht vernünftig in der natur benimmt, zur rechenschaft ziehen. Bei uns machen sie auch führungen - es ist die staatliche forstverwaltung.

Und in esbjerg das fischereimuseum, da arbeiten auch welche die die tiere lieben und eine abteilung befasst sich nur mit dem walen und robben - es ist das ministerium - wo wissenschaft betrieben wird, sie laufen auch am strand und im watt rum und vertreiben die leute, da sie etwas falsches machen. 

Diese personen bzw tätigkeitsfelder, vergleiche ich nicht mit den tätigkeiten eines fischereiaufsehers , wie sie momentan in deutschland sind. 
Nun ist das fischereigesetzt ein landesgesetz und von land zu land unterschiedlich, die untere fischereibehörde ist das letzte glied in der kette, und dir dort arbeiten, sind angestelle der stadt oder des kreises - die büroarbeiten machen. 
Selbst der Kreis bzw. der Regierungspräsident, hat nur im bereich der wasserbehörde, fachleute, d.h. chemiker, Ingenieure, biologen u.sw. Sie befassen sich nur mit dem gewässer aber nicht mit fische, obwohl sie fischtreppen bauen. 

Leider wird die angelei in deutschland etwas anders gesehen und wenn vom ordnungsamt personen eingestellt werden, da die büroangestelten wichtigere arbeiten machen müssen, dann können neue tätigkeitsfelder geschaffen werden, z.b. entenpolizei ( das ist auch der hammer) oder fischereipolizei bzw. fischereiaufseher wie er momentan noch genannt wird.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass diese tätigkeit eines fischereiaufsehers nicht wichtig ist, sie ist sehr wichtig und hat einen hohen stellenwert.

Natürlich war ich fies, da ich diese tätigkeit mit demparkplatzwärter oder eines platzanweisers im kino verglichen habe, jedoch haben die ihr hobby auch zum beruf gemacht - ich glaube aber nicht, da sie nicht besessen sind - sie sind auch wichtig, sonst stellen sich welche auf den behindertenpakplatz oder setzen sich breitbeinig im sessel der loge bzw. randalieren oder vermehren sich.

Die tätigkeit eines fischereiaufsehers kenne ich bestens und auch den stellenwert, ich schätze ihn sehr hoch und er ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem parklatzwärter, der gerne autos liebt - beide sind aber glücklich.

Aber angeln, ist ein hobby und kein beruf und ich schätze die ehrenamtlichen tätigkeiten eines anglers, wenn er sich für unsere natur einsetzt, jedoch stößt er oft an seine grenzen
da er sich überschätzt und gegen fachleute kämpfen will. Schade dass wir zu wenig fachleute haben.

Viele grüße
Otto


----------



## Pinn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich war ich fies, da ich diese tätigkeit mit demparkplatzwärter oder eines platzanweisers im kino verglichen habe, jedoch haben die ihr hobby auch zum beruf gemacht - ich glaube aber nicht, da sie nicht besessen sind - sie sind auch wichtig, sonst stellen sich welche auf den behindertenpakplatz oder setzen sich breitbeinig im sessel der loge bzw. randalieren oder vermehren sich.
> 
> Die tätigkeit eines fischereiaufsehers kenne ich bestens und auch den stellenwert, ich schätze ihn sehr hoch und er ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem parklatzwärter, der gerne autos liebt - beide sind aber glücklich.
> ...


 
Hallo Otto,

da ist er schon wieder, dieser Vergleich, den ich nicht so mag - wenn auch etwas abgeschwächt. Aber keine Sorge, ich bin manchmal stur und hake deshalb bochmal nach. 

Eine Kassiererin im Supermarkt liebt sicher Geld. Aber trotzdem hat sie ihr Hobby nicht zum Beruf gemacht, obwohl täglich größere Geldbeträge durch ihre Hände gehen. Der entscheidende Nachteil: Das ist nicht ihr eigenes Geld!

Ähnlich sehe ich das bei Parkplatzwächtern und Platzanweisern. Kassiererinnen, Parkplatzwächter und Platzanweiser haben in der Regel eines gemeinsam: Sie haben einen schlechtbezahlten Minijob auf Stundenbasis und sind froh drüber, auf diese Weise ein paar Euro zusätzlich zur kleinen Rente, Hartz 4 oder dem geringen Einkommen des Ehepartners dazuverdienen zu können. Ich denke, fast immer geht es schlicht und einfach darum, nicht in die Armut abzurutschen. Urlaub soll weiter möglich sein, auf ein Auto möchte man nicht verzichten und manche Familie muss sich gehörig abstrampeln, um die Raten fürs kleine Eigenheim oder die Eigentumswohnung aufzubringen.

Also nix mit Hobby zum Beruf machen, sondern wirtschaftliche Zwänge sind meistens der Grund für diese Jobs!

Und wie bescheuert müsste man eigentlich sein, wenn man aus Liebe zu Autos Parkplatzwärter, aus Liebe zum Spielfilm Platzanweiser im Kino und aus Liebe zum Geld Kassiererin im Supermarkt wird? Nur mal so nebenbei.

Ganz anders sehe ich ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher. Die werden idR. von den Angelvereinen vorgeschlagen und von den unteren Fischereibehörden der kreisfreien Städte oder der Kreise berufen oder ernannt.

Es handelt sich um eine unbezahlte ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, die deshalb nicht mit einem Minijob vergleichbar ist.

Warum ich diese Leute für wichtig halte, habe ich schon geschrieben. Nochmal kurz: Es geht darum, die Angelkultur an unserer Angelgewässern zu pflegen und zu erhalten, oder da neu zu begründen, wo sie schon den Bach runter gegangen ist. Und im Hinblick auf dieses Ziel halte ich es für bedeutend besser, wenn wir Angler das über unsere Vereine und Organisationen selber in die Hand nehmen, anstatt nach staatlicher oder politischer Hilfe zu rufen. Nur was wir selber regeln können, geschieht auch in unserem Sinne!

Mir ist schon klar, dass meine Vorstellungen Idealvorstellungen sind, die sich sicher so nicht kurzfristig realisieren lassen. Aber Visionen sind wichtig, um im täglichen Kleinkram nicht das Ziel aus den Augen zu verlieren!

Daraus ergeben auch sich Qualifikationsanforderungen an die Leute, die Fischereiaufsicht ausführen. Ich würde da auf sachliche und fachliche Qualifikation auf der einen Seite und auf soziale Kompetenenz auf der anderen Seite Wert legen.

Für ungeeignet halte ich Fischereiaufseher, die den Angler als wandelnde Gesetzbücher heimsuchen und ihm mit Vorliebe haarklein darlegen, warum und aufgrund welcher Bestimmungen er beispielsweise seine Angel aus dem Wasser zu nehmen hat, wenn er sich zum Pieseln für knapp eine Minute zehn Schritte vom Angelplatz entfernt hat. Selber schon erlebt. Meine Frage nach seiner Legitimation hat den Aufseher dann allerdings wieder etwas auf den Boden zurückgeholt und nachdem ich sie ausgiebig studiert hatte, haben wir uns fast freundlich voneinander verabschiedet.:q

Ich kannte Typen, deren Motivation für solche ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten mir sehr suspekt erschien. Mangeldes Selbstwertgefühl und Geltungsbedürfnis könnten da mit reingespielt haben.

Egal, die sachliche und fachliche Qualifikation ist wichtig, und die kann in entsprechenden Schulungen vermittelt werden.
Noch wichtiger ist nach meiner Meinung allerdings die soziale Kompetenz. Und die lernt man nicht in Schulungen und Lehrgängen, sondern im Leben. Manch einer bringt die von Hause aus mit und andere kommen zeitlebens nicht damit klar.

Zum Beispiel in der Frage: Wie geht man mit jugendlichen Schwarzanglern um? Wenn ich daran denke, was wir selber in den 60er Jahren in dieser Hinsicht getrieben habe, kommen mir die Youngsters von heute manchmal sogar etwas naiv vor...

Oder eine andere Frage: wie verhält man sich gegenüber Anglern mit Migrationshintergrund, die entsprechend ihrer Heimattraditionen alle verwertbaren Fische entnehmen und verwerten und sich damit sogar gesetzeskonform verhalten...

Damit sollten Fischereiaufseher auch keine Probleme haben. Wenn die ihre Aufgabe so verstehen, soziale Probleme unter Anglern in Ballungsräumen wie bei uns am Niederrhein zu entschärfen oder besser noch zu lösen, wäre der Hobbyangelei ein großer Dienst erwiesen. Fischereiaufsicht als ehrenamtlicher Service. Das man dabei gelegentlich auch energisch durchgreifen und die Hilfe der Polizei in Anspruch nehmen muss, ist leider so.

Aber davon sind wir leider noch sehr weit weg.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Pinn
ich akzeptiere dein posting und wir sind uns einig, denn es handelt sich um eine unbezahlte ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit, die deshalb nicht mit einem Minijob vergleichbar ist.

So sehe ich dieses auch.

Jedoch wurde hier die frage gestellt, ob man beruflich den weg als fischereiaufsehers einschlagen kann im besitz dieses scheines. Ich finde es wichtig, die schulung und den schein als fischereiaufseher zu machen, da er dann genau sein aufgabenfeld kennt und wie er sich zu verhalten hat, damit er dann, wenn er mitglied eines angelvereins ist und ausgewählt wurde, ehrenamtliche konrollgänge am pachtgewässer vornehmen kann, wie er gerade zeit hat  - es ist ja kein beruf.

Wobei sich dieses jedoch ändern kann und wenn wir über visionen sprechen, könnte ich mir dieses auf lange sicht vorstellen und ich würde es begrüßen, dass vom staat personen dafür eingestellt werden, denn oft werden angelgewässer gepachtet z.b. bei fliesssgewässer, wo die nebenbäche ausgeschlossen sind, da die fischereirechte dort die eigentümer haben. Diese vorfluter, haben jedoch auf den fischbestand des fliessgewässers, d.h. pachtstrecke vom angelverein eine große wirkung  - dort wird auch geräubert, aber nicht kontrolliert vom angelverein.
Bei einem staatlichen kontrallgang wäre es möglich.

Leider sind die einzelnen länder in deutschland noch nicht so weit, dass der staat diese tätigkeit als so wichtig ansieht, dass sie jetzt personen als fischereiaufseher oder wie sie dann genannt werden, von seiten des amtes einstellen - die ehrenamtliche tätigkeit genügt ihnen.

Mit deinen zeilen:
-------
Daraus ergeben auch sich Qualifikationsanforderungen an die Leute, die Fischereiaufsicht ausführen. Ich würde da auf sachliche und fachliche Qualifikation auf der einen Seite und auf soziale Kompetenenz auf der anderen Seite Wert legen.
--
Auch da gebe ich dir recht und da wird es spannend bei der sozialen Kompetenzen, denn deine weiteren zwei fragen, die du dir stellst, ja auch wichtig sind.

Zum Beispiel in der Frage: Wie geht man mit jugendlichen Schwarzanglern um? Wenn ich daran denke, was wir selber in den 60er Jahren in dieser Hinsicht getrieben habe, kommen mir die Youngsters von heute manchmal sogar etwas naiv vor...

Oder eine andere Frage: wie verhält man sich gegenüber Anglern mit Migrationshintergrund, die entsprechend ihrer Heimattraditionen alle verwertbaren Fische entnehmen und verwerten und sich damit sogar gesetzeskonform verhalten.
--
Bei diesen gedanken, die ja wichtig sind, es sind nur zwei, sind wir im bereich angekommen, wo studierte leute auftreten müssen, denn dieses wird hier in dänemark gemacht, damit sie bei rot nicht über die ampel laufen, weil sie keine kennen und vieles mehr u.a. die gesetze beachten. Da treten sprachliche schwierigkeiten auf und die hier dieses machen, sind experten, die mehrere sprachen beherrschen und spezielle fächer studiert haben. Hier muss auch schon der ansatz gemacht werden, damit sie nicht ihren fisch fangen, wie sie es seit dreißig jahren zuhause am gewässer gemacht haben.

Darüber wird kaum etwas erwähnt, wenn man diese personen schult, damit ihnen diese  eingliederung in unsere gesellschaft, nicht so schwer fällt  (einige wollen dieses gar nicht und man kürzt ihnen, die unterstützung d.h. das geld, sonst kommen sie gar nicht zu diesen schulungen)

Und da sind die gefragt, die die interessen der angler vertreten,  die landesgruppe bzw. der verband, wo ja einige experten sitzen und diese gefahren kennen sollten,  sie müssten versuchen, dass hier etwas bewegt wird, dass der natur sowie dem verein und somit angler zugute kommt und nicht der kleine verein, der nach seinem wissen, das beste macht am gewässer, was er glaubt. 
Die polizei macht auch für kinder einen verkehrsunterricht, das finde ich gut.
Eine schulung, wie man sich in der natur zu verhalten hat, da gehört nicht nur das gewässer und der fisch zu - stelle ich gleich mit einem verkehrsunterricht - dann wären wir auf dem besten Wege.
Momentan werden diese kurse angeboten vom verband, der als reiner naturschutzverbvand anerkannt ist  - es sind experten, die ehrenamtlich oder eine aufwandsentschädigung bekommen und leider die angelei mit anderen augen sehen.

Ein angelverein z.b. könnte sich vor ort mit der VHS (volkshochschule) in verbindung setzen, und im regionalen bereich diese kurse anzubieten, dieses würde ich sehr begrüßen - dann wird seine arbeit belohnt - jedoch sollte sich ein angelverein vorher genau überlegen, wer diese fähigkeiten aus ihren eigenen reihen besitz und wenn sie keinen finden, dann muss der verband einen suchen.

Da passen die zeilen von adolf munsch - die ich liebe.
Es ist nicht die Fantasie, die wir uns an die Macht wünschen. Es ist die  Fantasie, die die Macht korrigiert zu Gunsten der Ohnmächtigen.

Werner, nun genug -  ich sehe die tätigkeit als fischereiaufseher als sehr wichtig an und sollte daraus ein beruf werden, kann ich es nur begrüßen.
Nun sind die gefragt - die sich für die fischereiaufsicht einsetzen wollen. 
Meine aufgaben im breich des natur- bzw. fischatrtenschutzes liegen woanders, jedoch berücksichtige ich die momentane situation der fischereiaufsicht, nehme sie an und stehe voll dahinter.  

Viele grüsse 
Otto


----------



## Parasol (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Hallo,



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...........................................
> 
> Jedoch wurde hier die frage gestellt, ob man beruflich den weg als fischereiaufsehers einschlagen kann im besitz dieses scheines. Ich finde es wichtig, die schulung und den schein als fischereiaufseher zu machen, da er dann genau sein aufgabenfeld kennt und wie er sich zu verhalten hat, damit er dann, wenn er mitglied eines angelvereins ist und ausgewählt wurde, ehrenamtliche konrollgänge am pachtgewässer vornehmen kann, wie er gerade zeit hat  - es ist ja kein beruf.
> 
> ................................................................



wenn ich also als Vergleich den Jagdaufsehers heran ziehe, sieht das etwa so aus: Bestellung durch die Untere Jagdbehörde für ein bestimmtes Revier auf Antrag des Revierinhabers. Prüfungen und Lehrgänge und eine vorausgegangene Jägerprüfung mit Jagdpraxis.

Trotz dieser Qualifikation ist zum Berfusjäger noch ein weiter Weg mit einer aufwändigen Ausbildung, ohne Sicherheit auf einen Arbeitsplatz.

Mit anderen Worten: Es gibt als Beruf den Fischwirt oder das Fischereirecht. Die Aufsichtstätigkeit ist immer eine Nebentätigkeit und auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer beschränkt.


----------



## LAC (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ parasol
nun kenne ich mich im jagdbereich nicht aus. Den beruf fischwirt kenne ich, der befasst sich jedoch mit anderen aufgaben. 
Die momentan tätigkeit einen fischereiaufsehers ist ehrenamtlich und der verein sucht sich personen aus dem verein aus, die dieses zum teil auch in zusammenarbeit mit der unteren fischereibehörde am vereinsgewässer durchführen. Zu meiner zeit konnte man noch keinen schein machen als fischereiaufseher, vielleicht hat man erkannt, dass es besser ist einen angler zu schulen, bevor sie ihre tätigkeit durchführen. Angelvereine weisen sie zwar ein, das sie jedoch eine schulung machen, kenne ich nur in ganz wenigen fällen - es ist super solch ein schein und ich drücke die daumen, dass alle ihn bestehen.

Jedoch kann es ja sein, dass eines tages, aus dieser noch ehrenamtlichen tätigkeit sich ein staatlich beauftragter entwickelt, der ein monatslohn bekommt. Welche fähigkeiten dann verlangt werden - kann ich nicht sagen.

Nun kann man nicht immer sagen, das aufsichtstätigkeiten immer eine nebentätigkeit ist, denn fliessgewässer sind nutzgewässer, wo angler, kanufahrer, badene sowie die industrie und schifffahrt usw. sie nutzt. Damit nicht jeder macht was er will, ist alles geregelt und die schifffahrtspolizei zuständig, dort wo sie schiffbar ist. Die einleiter der industrie, werden z.b. in NRW im ruhrbreich von dem ruhrverband beobachtet und überprüft, auch dieses sind fachleute. Dem ruhrverband bzw. ruhrtalsperrenverein unterligen auch die talsperren, die immer genügend wasser abgeben, damit die industrie nicht zusammen bricht. Sie besitzen auch die kläranlagen und überall werden kontrollgänge gemacht. Wir sind jetzt nicht mehr bei den fischen - sondern beim wasser, ein ganz wichtiger punkt, denn sauberes wasser benötigen wir auch - nicht nur der fisch um zu leben. Dieser verband, verpachtet den angelvereinen auch die fliessgewässer, damit sie sie nutzen können für die angelei. Und da müssen ganz bestimte auflagen erfüllt werden, sonst nimmt man ihnen diese wieder weg - so einfach ist das alles.

Bei uns in hvide sande, da ist eine staatliche fischereiaufsicht, die gutes geld verdienen,  sie kontrollieren die berufsfischer sowohl die angler, und können ihre schiffe und boote bewegen und machen regelmäßig kontrollen. Ist auch eine aufsicht haben jedoch etwas mehr als nur eine schulung gemacht und ist keine nebenbeschäftigung. 
Zum heingsfestival vor zwei oder drei jahren, wo etwa 90% der angler aus touristen bestehen, haben sie einen kleinen schachzug gemacht, indem sie den anglern erst die beteiligungskarten haben kaufen lassen und dann wurden sie überprüft ob sie einen staatlichen angelschein haben, jeder dritte musste sich dann noch einen kaufen - bestraft wurden sie nicht, denn man wollte ihnen nicht den urlaub versauen. Es waren alles touristen und keine angler aus vereinen :q denn diese wissen ja, sie machen sich strafbar.

Die plätze, wo sie angeln werden auch sauber gehalten vor und nach dem angeln, von einer städtischen reinigungstruppe, die tonnen an unrat im jahr entsorgt, von innereien bis hin zum angelkram.
Das ist ein problem und wirft ein schlechtes licht auf die angler.


----------



## Pinn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...
> Die plätze, wo sie angeln werden auch sauber gehalten vor und nach dem angeln, von einer städtischen reinigungstruppe, die tonnen an unrat im jahr entsorgt, von innereien bis hin zum angelkram.
> Das ist ein problem und wirft ein schlechtes licht auf die angler.



Hallo Otto,

eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, aber Du sprichst jetzt genau ein Problem an, was durch wenig umweltbewußte Angler auf der einen Seite und durch keine oder halbherzige Kontrollen auf der anderen Seite gekennzeichnet ist. Bei Euch will man niemandem den Urlaub vermiesen, was ich voll und ganz verstehe. Urlauber bringen Geld.

Aber wenn ich bei Euch zu schnell fahre und erwischt werde, bekomme ich eine Geldstrafe, egal ob ich Urlauber bin oder geschäftlich bei Euch unterwegs. Das finde ich auch richtig! Ich bin Gast bei Euch in DK und halte mich an die geltenden Spielregeln.

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehe, sind Angler, die regelmässig einen Dreckhaufen an ihrem Angelplatz zurücklassen. Wenn es die auch in DK geben sollte, würde ich ein hartes Durchgreifen befürworten. Und erst recht, wenn solche Typen aus der BRD kommen. Ich mach gerne Angelurlaub bei Euch und möchte mich nicht für meine Landsleute schämen müssen!

Aber das Problem ist wohl länderübergreifend.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@ Pinn
Werner, 
ich verabschiede mich jetzt auch hier aus der berufsberatungsstelle und reiche dir die hand :m.
Wir sehen es mit den richtigen augen und es sind nicht die urlauber, die hier mal angeln möchten und keine ahnung haben, es sind gierige organisierte angler, die sich hier so benehmen und ich ende mit einem satz, wo eine frau zu mir sagte - als ich sie ansprach und sagte, schön dass sie drei heringe gefangen haben. Da erwähnte sie, mein mann und ich  müssen noch reichlich fangen, mein mann ist 1. vorsitzender eines vereines und wir haben reichlich bestellungen ob wir dass alles noch schaffen ist fraglich.

Es war die frau, die durch ihre naivität, die die wahrheit gesagt hat, der  1. vorsitzende hätte ganz anders reagiert - als herr saubermann . Es sind die schwarzen schafe in unseren reihen und haben zum teil  noch eine funktion. Jedenfalls sehe ich daraus, dass die angelei mit unterschiedlichen zielen betrieben wird und da dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, dass wir ständig beschossen werden.
Und noch ein weiterer fall  - ich habe eine stelle am fjord hier als tipp erwähnt - das war ein fehler, jetzt findest du da nur noch angelkram und bierdosen aus deutschland.

Hartes durchgreifen ist wirklich angesagt.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt hier zurück und wir werden uns sicherlich noch oft im board treffen.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark
Otto


----------



## Bellaron (27. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Pinn
> Werner,
> ich verabschiede mich jetzt auch hier aus der berufsberatungsstelle und reiche dir die hand :m.
> Wir sehen es mit den richtigen augen und es sind nicht die urlauber, die hier mal angeln möchten und keine ahnung haben, es sind gierige organisierte angler, die sich hier so benehmen und ich ende mit einem satz, wo eine frau zu mir sagte - als ich sie ansprach und sagte, schön dass sie drei heringe gefangen haben. Da erwähnte sie, mein mann und ich müssen noch reichlich fangen, mein mann ist 1. vorsitzender eines vereines und wir haben reichlich bestellungen ob wir dass alles noch schaffen ist fraglich.
> ...


 
Ganz genau!!
So ist es meistens auch aus!!
Lg


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

normalerweise darf jeder im verein die fremdangler konntrollieren, die da rumsitzen. aber meist interessiert es sie nicht um keinen ärger zu bekommen.

ansonsten würde ich dir raten biologie mit schwerpunkt fische zu studieren und dich danach bei der unteren fischereibehörde zu bewerben.
oder du lernst die berufsfischerei und pachtest dann ein gewässer. dann kannste auch auf die fische aufpassen.

ansosnten lebste wie schon beschrieben sehr gefährlich mit dem job.....


----------



## antonio (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



strawinski schrieb:


> normalerweise darf jeder im verein die fremdangler konntrollieren, die da rumsitzen. aber meist interessiert es sie nicht um keinen ärger zu bekommen.
> 
> ansonsten würde ich dir raten biologie mit schwerpunkt fische zu studieren und dich danach bei der unteren fischereibehörde zu bewerben.
> oder du lernst die berufsfischerei und pachtest dann ein gewässer. dann kannste auch auf die fische aufpassen.
> ...



diese aussage ist schlichtweg nicht richtig.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



antonio schrieb:


> diese aussage ist schlichtweg nicht richtig.
> 
> antonio




Genau.

Ohne Fischereiaufseherausweis könnte ja jeder kommen . . .#d


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

@antonia....

also in unserem Verein ist es jedenfalls so......


----------



## antonio (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



strawinski schrieb:


> @antonia....
> 
> also in unserem Verein ist es jedenfalls so......



das ist dann ne vereinsinterne regelung, die gastangler müssen sich dann aber vorher damit einverstanden erklären, mit unterschrift auf dem erlaubnisschein zum beispiel, wo diese regel draufstehen muß.
und selbst dann ist es noch ne grauzone, denn in den fischereigesetzen und verordnungen ist ganz klar definiert wer kontrollen durchführen darf.
und das ist gut so, daß nicht jeder "hanswurst" kontrollieren darf.

antonio


----------



## Gemini (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Findet ihr es denn problematisch wenn kleinere Vereine ihre Mitglieder anhalten an den Vereinsgewässern Gastangler auch mal freundlich nach der Karte zu fragen?

Insofern das nicht genutzt wird um sich zu produzieren habe ich eigentlich kein Problem damit.


----------



## antonio (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Findet ihr es denn problematisch wenn kleinere Vereine ihre Mitglieder anhalten an den Vereinsgewässern Gastangler auch mal freundlich nach der Karte zu fragen?
> 
> Insofern das nicht genutzt wird um sich zu produzieren habe ich eigentlich kein Problem damit.



freundlich fragen nach ner karte ist ansich ja kein problem aber ne kontrolle ist was anderes.
aber auch nach dem freundlichen fragen muß man seine papiere nicht zeigen.

antonio


----------



## Gemini (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

Klar muss man das nicht, es ist, vermute ich mal, auch relativ einfach abzuwägen wer dann wirklich keine Karte hat oder sich einfach nur gerne aufbläst weil er ein paar Paragraphen gelesen hat und entsprechend kann gehandelt werden |wavey:


----------



## strawinski (28. August 2010)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher als Beruf?*

kann schon sein, das es intern geregelt ist....


----------

